# Transport Volunteers Listing



## momtoMax

How to use this list: The states and the members are in alphabetical order. All members are in *bold* and have agreed to be on this list. The red ** *indicates a member who is willing to drive to an area in a state that they do not reside in. You can use this information and a map to try to plot a transport from point A to point B. Contact the members by private message and each member should get a notification to their email account whether or not they have signed in recently. 

I will be updating this list as time marches forward and hope to keep it up to date. I hope that this listing will make it easier to save lives. Thanks to everyone who has signed on to help when they can. 


*CANADA*
*Bender *Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC and Kamloops depending on time of year)
*esSJay* Brampton, ON (or West-end of Toronto, ON)
*Jamm *eastern ON around Ottawa area (3-4 hours in any direction max)
*Joe and Sam's Mom* Pickering, ON
*Laurie* Southern Saskatchewan
*NewPup* Atlantic Provinces, Canada
*Ranger* Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC)


*ALABAMA*
*Golden Miles' Dad* Daphne, AL (help with Southeast AL)
**Alan K* GA/AL border on wkds


*ARIZONA*
*Like's Mom* Phoenix, AZ
*Trids* Phoenix area, AZ


*ARKANSAS*
*brandiwine* Russellville, AR. 1 hour northwest of Little Rock on I 40 


*CALIFORNIA*
*Claire's friend* San Luis Obispo , CA and Fresno ,CA
*goldenjackpuppy* San Diego, CA
*missmarstar *San Diego, CA
*nixietink* Sacramento, CA


*COLORADO*
*packleader* La Junta, CO
**The Trio* Northeast Colorado


*CONNECTICUT*
*inge* New Haven, CT


*FLORIDA*
*AquaClaraCanines* all of FL but west of Tallahassee
*BeauShel* Jacksonville, FL
*msteeny28* Hilliard, FL (drives to Jacksonville daily, lists Folkston, Kingsland, St Marys, Brunswick, Waycross, and Nahunta, willing to travel farther if needed.)
*rappwizard* Fort Lauderdale, FL
*Romeo *Jacksonville, FL
*Winston-Paybacks* south FL


*GEORGIA*
*jealous1* Macon, GA (I-75/I-16, weekdays)
*jealous1* Augusta, GA (I-20, weekends)
*amy22* Suwanee, GA (NE of Atlanta) 
*Alan K* Atlanta/Augusta, GA (willing to drive SC/AL state border on wkds)
*caseynme* northern suburbs of Atlanta, GA
*jealous1* Macon, GA (I-75/I-16, weekdays)
*jealous1* Augusta, GA (I-20, weekends)
*Looni2ns* Metro Atlanta, GA
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* to Atlanta, GA
**msteeny28* lives nearby Folkston, GA 


*KANSAS*
*maryjean *Salina, KS


*IDAHO*
*Ambesi* Moscow, ID (willing to do North ID)
*NewComerFamily* Meridian, ID


*ILLINOIS*
*Bogey's Mom* Bloomington, IL (willing to do St. Louis, Chicago, Rockford and Springfield)
*Daisybones* Naperville, IL
*gil1075* Tinley Park, IL
*MyMaggieGirl *south suburbs of Chicago, IL. near Lake Michigan (southwest Michigan, northwest Indiana and south Wisconsin)
*unclelar* Mattoon, IL (east central)
*walexk* Huntley, IL (Between Chicago and Rockford) 
*zeke11 *Evergreen Park, IL
**lovealways_jami* near Robinson, IL


*INDIANA*
*lovealways_jami* Merom, IN
*the S team* Franklin, IN (willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
**Bogey's Mom* Lafayette, IN towards IL.
**MyMaggieGirl *northwest IN


*KENTUCKY*
*Angel Dogs* Bowling Green, KY


*LOUISIANA *
*kdmarsh *Baton Rouge, LA


*MAINE*
*Oaklys dad* Calais, ME
*Zeppelin *Auburn, ME


*MARYLAND*
*kathi127* Glen Burnie, MD
**mainegirl* from Baltimore, MD to north


*MASSACHUSETT*
*Maya's Mom* Western MA (Springfield area)
*S-Dog's Mom* North Central MA 


*MICHIGAN*
*Cheryl and buddy* Ann Arbor, MI
*Enzos_Mom* Farmington Hills, MI (Metro Detroit area)
*Kiki_Michigan* Detriot/Ann Arbor, MI
*kiraanddoug* Lake Orion, MI
*Mssjnnfer* Frankenmuth, MI
*marshab1* Burton, MI
*scottbldr *Southwest, MI (I-94/I-69 Marshall, MI to the Indiana State Line.)
*sophie,sadie,hannah's mom* Bay City, MI 
**MyMaggieGirl* southwest Michigan


*MISSOURI*
*Goldenmomma* 45 minutes west of St. Louis, MO (weekends much better)
*Maggie's mom* St. Louis, MO


*NEBRASKA*
*The Trio* NE (contact for specific area.)


*NEW HAMPSHIRE*
*S-Dog's Mom* Rindge, NH--Also good for North Central MA and Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


*NEW JERSEY*
*Bob Dylan* Cape May, NJ
*Farbauti *Jackson, NJ
*Rctriplefresh5!* central NJ (willing to drive an hour from home for a leg)
*WLR* Wayne, NJ (Good for eastern PA, southern NY, Long Island, western Ct and NJ.)
**mainegirl *Northern NJ towards PA


*NEW MEXICO*
*Jackson'smom *Albuquerque, NM


*NEW YORK*
*AcesWild* White Plains, NY
*Aqhachick22* Sand Lake, NY (near Albany)
*CapeHank* Cape Vincent, NY
*GRTigger* Brooklyn, NY
*pebs* Albany, NY
*wagondog *Queens, NY
**WLR* Southern NY; Long Island, NY


*NORTH CAROLINA*
*doglvr00 *30 minutes south of Raleigh, NC
*fostermom* Raleigh, NC
*GoldenMum* High Point, NC
*goldielocks *Carolina Beach/Wilmington, NC
*Merlins mom* Charlotte, NC
*nolefan* 10 minutes south of Charlotte, NC
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* willing to go to Charlotte, NC


*OHIO*
*ebenjamin85* Columbus, OH
*Heidi36oh* Chillicothe, OH (southern OH)
*Traz* west of Cleveland, OH


*OREGON*
*furrygodmother* Portland, OR
*jimla* Central Oregon
**Ambesi *Northeastern Orgeon


*PENNSYLVANIA*
*Hali's Mom* Erie, PA (transport organizer)
*ilovemydogs* Tunkhannock, PA (between Wilkes-Barre and Scranton)
*mainegirl* Harrisburg, Pa to east, or vice versa
*momtoMax* Girardville, PA (Willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
*MyGoldenCharlie* Harrisburg PA (involved with Goldheart GR Rescue)
*shoobandsheeb* (northeast PA up into the finger lakes and into south east new England)
**WLR* Eastern PA


*SOUTH CAROLINA*
*Augustus McCrae's Mom* Greenville, SC (anywhere in SC, north to 
Charlotte, NC, and south to Atlanta, GA)
*coppers-mom* Greenville, SC (will travel a couple of hours any direction)
*nolefan* Fort Mill, SC
**Millysmom* Camden/Columbia, SC (at times)
**Alan K* GA/SC border on wkds


*SOUTH DAKOTA*
**The Trio* southwest SD


*TENNESSEE*
*wabmorgan* Nashville, TN


*TEXAS*
*GoldenFan* Austin, TX
*kwiland* San Antonio, TX (willing to drive a couple 100 miles rndtrp if necessary) 
*maus *Lewisville, TX (north of Dallas)
*mylissyk* Fort Worth, TX


*VERMONT*
**Millysmom* Greensboro, VT (at times)
**S-Dog's Mom* Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


*VIRGINIA*
*Millysmom* Arlington, VA (I-95 very close by. sometimes my cities are Camden/Columbia, SC and Greensboro, VT)


*WASHINGTON*
*GoldenDreams* Redmond, WA
*Happy* Olymphia, WA
*Spruce *Western WA
**Ambesi* Eastern WA


*WISCONSIN*
*Sophie Mom* Lacrosse (Holmen) WI
**MyMaggieGirl *south Wisconsin 


*WYOMING*
**The Trio* southeast WY


----------



## momtoMax

*UPDATED LIST:* 

*CANADA*
*Bender *Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC and Kamloops depending on time of year)
*esSJay* Brampton, ON (or West-end of Toronto, ON)
*Jamm *eastern ON around Ottawa area (3-4 hours in any direction max)
*Joe and Sam's Mom* Pickering, ON
*Laurie* Southern Saskatchewan
*NewPup* Atlantic Provinces, Canada
*Ranger* Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC)


*ALABAMA*
*Golden Miles' Dad* Daphne, AL (help with Southeast AL)
**Alan K* GA/AL border on wkds


*ARIZONA*
*Like's Mom* Phoenix, AZ
*Trids* Phoenix area, AZ
**** missmarstar *southern Arizona (Tues/Wed best days to transport) 


*ARKANSAS*
*brandiwine* Russellville, AR. 1 hour northwest of Little Rock on I 40 


*CALIFORNIA*
*Claire's friend* San Luis Obispo , CA and Fresno ,CA
*goldenjackpuppy* San Diego, CA
*missmarstar *San Diego, CA (Tues/Wed best days to transport)
*nixietink* Sacramento, CA


*COLORADO*
*packleader* La Junta, CO
**The Trio* Northeast Colorado


*CONNECTICUT*
*inge* New Haven, CT


*FLORIDA*
*AquaClaraCanines* all of FL but west of Tallahassee
*BeauShel* Jacksonville, FL
*msteeny28* Hilliard, FL (drives to Jacksonville daily, lists Folkston, Kingsland, St Marys, Brunswick, Waycross, and Nahunta, willing to travel farther if needed.)
*rappwizard* Fort Lauderdale, FL
*Romeo *Jacksonville, FL
*Winston-Paybacks* south FL
****sdain31y* Northern FL


*GEORGIA*
*jealous1* Macon, GA (I-75/I-16, weekdays)
*jealous1* Augusta, GA (I-20, weekends)
*amy22* Suwanee, GA (NE of Atlanta) 
*Alan K* Atlanta/Augusta, GA (willing to drive SC/AL state border on wkds)
*caseynme* northern suburbs of Atlanta, GA
*jealous1* Macon, GA (I-75/I-16, weekdays)
*jealous1* Augusta, GA (I-20, weekends)
*Looni2ns* Metro Atlanta, GA
*sdain31y *Savannah, GA (willing to travel 4 hours any direction primarrily on weekends ((inc Atlanta)). Husband travels from Dothan, AL to Savannah every weekend)
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* to Atlanta, GA
**msteeny28* lives nearby Folkston, GA 


*KANSAS*
*maryjean *Salina, KS


*IDAHO*
*Ambesi* Moscow, ID (willing to do North ID)
*NewComerFamily* Meridian, ID


*ILLINOIS*
*Bogey's Mom* Bloomington, IL (willing to do St. Louis, Chicago, Rockford and Springfield)
*Daisybones* Naperville, IL
*gil1075* Tinley Park, IL
*MyMaggieGirl *south suburbs of Chicago, IL. near Lake Michigan (southwest Michigan, northwest Indiana and south Wisconsin)
*unclelar* Mattoon, IL (east central)
*walexk* Huntley, IL (Between Chicago and Rockford) 
*zeke11 *Evergreen Park, IL
**lovealways_jami* near Robinson, IL


*INDIANA*
*lovealways_jami* Merom, IN
*the S team* Franklin, IN (willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
**Bogey's Mom* Lafayette, IN towards IL.
**MyMaggieGirl *northwest IN


*KENTUCKY*
*Angel Dogs* Bowling Green, KY
*kyguy78 *near Lexington, KY (central KY)


*LOUISIANA *
*kdmarsh *Baton Rouge, LA


*MAINE*
*Oaklys dad* Calais, ME
*Zeppelin *Auburn, ME


*MARYLAND*
*kathi127* Glen Burnie, MD
**mainegirl* from Baltimore, MD to north


*MASSACHUSETTS*
*CHam removed for health reasons *
*Maya's Mom* Western MA (Springfield area)
*S-Dog's Mom* North Central MA 


*MICHIGAN*
*Cheryl and buddy* Ann Arbor, MI
*Enzos_Mom* Farmington Hills, MI (Metro Detroit area)
*Kiki_Michigan* Detriot/Ann Arbor, MI
*kiraanddoug* Lake Orion, MI
*Mssjnnfer* Frankenmuth, MI
*marshab1* Burton, MI
*scottbldr *Southwest, MI (I-94/I-69 Marshall, MI to the Indiana State Line.)
*sophie,sadie,hannah's mom* Bay City, MI 
**MyMaggieGirl* southwest Michigan


*MISSOURI*
*Goldenmomma* 45 minutes west of St. Louis, MO (weekends much better)
*Maggie's mom* St. Louis, MO


*NEBRASKA*
*The Trio* NE (contact for specific area.)


*NEW HAMPSHIRE*
*S-Dog's Mom* Rindge, NH--Also good for North Central MA and Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


*NEW JERSEY*
*Bob Dylan* Cape May, NJ
*Farbauti *Jackson, NJ
*Rctriplefresh5!* central NJ (willing to drive an hour from home for a leg)
*WLR* Wayne, NJ (Good for eastern PA, southern NY, Long Island, western Ct and NJ.)
**mainegirl *Northern NJ towards PA


*NEW MEXICO*
*Jackson'smom *Albuquerque, NM


*NEW YORK*
*AcesWild* White Plains, NY
*Aqhachick22* Sand Lake, NY (near Albany)
*CapeHank* Cape Vincent, NY
*GRTigger* Brooklyn, NY
*pebs* Albany, NY
*wagondog *Queens, NY
**WLR* Southern NY; Long Island, NY


*NORTH CAROLINA*
*doglvr00 *30 minutes south of Raleigh, NC
*fostermom* Raleigh, NC
*GoldenMum* High Point, NC
*goldielocks *Carolina Beach/Wilmington, NC
*Merlins mom* Charlotte, NC
*nolefan* 10 minutes south of Charlotte, NC
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* willing to go to Charlotte, NC


*OHIO*
*ebenjamin85* Columbus, OH
*Heidi36oh* Chillicothe, OH (southern OH)
*Traz* west of Cleveland, OH


*OREGON*
*furrygodmother* Portland, OR
*jimla* Central Oregon
**Ambesi *Northeastern Orgeon


*PENNSYLVANIA*
*Hali's Mom* Erie, PA ( has transport organizer contacts if needed)
*ilovemydogs* Tunkhannock, PA (between Wilkes-Barre and Scranton)
*mainegirl* Harrisburg, Pa to east, or vice versa
*momtoMax* Girardville, PA (Willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
*MyGoldenCharlie* Harrisburg PA (involved with Goldheart GR Rescue)
*shoobandsheeb* (northeast PA up into the finger lakes and into south east new England)
**WLR* Eastern PA


*SOUTH CAROLINA*
*Augustus McCrae's Mom* Greenville, SC (anywhere in SC, north to 
Charlotte, NC, and south to Atlanta, GA)
*coppers-mom* Greenville, SC (will travel a couple of hours any direction)
*nolefan* Fort Mill, SC
**Millysmom* Camden/Columbia, SC (at times)
**Alan K* GA/SC border on wkds
**sdain31y *southern SC


*SOUTH DAKOTA*
**The Trio* southwest SD


*TENNESSEE*
*wabmorgan* Nashville, TN


*TEXAS*
*GoldenFan* Austin, TX
*kwiland* San Antonio, TX (willing to drive a couple 100 miles rndtrp if necessary) 
*maus *Lewisville, TX (north of Dallas)
*mylissyk* Fort Worth, TX


*VERMONT*
**Millysmom* Greensboro, VT (at times)
**S-Dog's Mom* Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


*VIRGINIA*
*Millysmom* Arlington, VA (I-95 very close by. sometimes my cities are Camden/Columbia, SC and Greensboro, VT)


*WASHINGTON*
*GoldenDreams* Redmond, WA
*Happy* Olymphia, WA
*Spruce *Western WA
**Ambesi* Eastern WA


*WISCONSIN*
*Sophie Mom* Lacrosse (Holmen) WI
**MyMaggieGirl *south Wisconsin 


*WYOMING*
**The Trio* southeast WY


----------



## momtoMax

*UPDATED LIST:* 

*CANADA*
*Bender *Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC and Kamloops depending on time of year)
*esSJay* Brampton, ON (or West-end of Toronto, ON)
*Jamm *Toronto, any direction within 4 hours
*Joe and Sam's Mom* Pickering, ON
*Laurie* Southern Saskatchewan
*NewPup* Atlantic Provinces, Canada
*Ranger* Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC)


*ALABAMA*
*Golden Miles' Dad* Daphne, AL (help with Southeast AL)
**Alan K* GA/AL border on wkds


*ARIZONA*
*Like's Mom* Phoenix, AZ
*Trids* Phoenix area, AZ
**missmarstar *southern Arizona (Tues/Wed best days to transport) 


*ARKANSAS*
*brandiwine* Russellville, AR. 1 hour northwest of Little Rock on I 40 


*CALIFORNIA*
*Claire's friend* San Luis Obispo , CA and Fresno ,CA
*goldenjackpuppy* San Diego, CA
*missmarstar *San Diego, CA (Tues/Wed best days to transport)
*nixietink* Sacramento, CA


*COLORADO*
*packleader* La Junta, CO
**The Trio* Northeast Colorado


*CONNECTICUT*
*inge* New Haven, CT


*FLORIDA*
*AquaClaraCanines* all of FL but west of Tallahassee
*BeauShel* Jacksonville, FL
*msteeny28* Hilliard, FL (drives to Jacksonville daily, lists Folkston, Kingsland, St Marys, Brunswick, Waycross, and Nahunta, willing to travel farther if needed.)
*rappwizard* Fort Lauderdale, FL
*Romeo *Jacksonville, FL
*Winston-Paybacks* south FL
****sdain31y* Northern FL


*GEORGIA*
*jealous1* Macon, GA (I-75/I-16, weekdays)
*jealous1* Augusta, GA (I-20, weekends)
*amy22* Suwanee, GA (NE of Atlanta) 
*Alan K* Atlanta/Augusta, GA (willing to drive SC/AL state border on wkds)
*caseynme* northern suburbs of Atlanta, GA
*jealous1* Macon, GA (I-75/I-16, weekdays)
*jealous1* Augusta, GA (I-20, weekends)
*Looni2ns* Metro Atlanta, GA
*sdain31y *Savannah, GA (willing to travel 4 hours any direction primarrily on weekends ((inc Atlanta)). Husband travels from Dothan, AL to Savannah every weekend)
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* to Atlanta, GA
**msteeny28* lives nearby Folkston, GA 


*KANSAS*
*maryjean *Salina, KS


*IDAHO*
*Ambesi* Moscow, ID (willing to do North ID)
*NewComerFamily* Meridian, ID


*ILLINOIS*
*Bogey's Mom* Bloomington, IL (willing to do St. Louis, Chicago, Rockford and Springfield)
*Daisybones* Naperville, IL
*gil1075* Tinley Park, IL
*MyMaggieGirl *south suburbs of Chicago, IL. near Lake Michigan (southwest Michigan, northwest Indiana and south Wisconsin)
*unclelar* Mattoon, IL (east central)
*walexk* Huntley, IL (Between Chicago and Rockford) 
*zeke11 *Evergreen Park, IL
**lovealways_jami* near Robinson, IL


*INDIANA*
*lovealways_jami* Merom, IN
*the S team* Franklin, IN (willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
**Bogey's Mom* Lafayette, IN towards IL.
**MyMaggieGirl *northwest IN


*KENTUCKY*
*Angel Dogs* Bowling Green, KY
*kyguy78 *near Lexington, KY (central KY)


*LOUISIANA *
*kdmarsh *Baton Rouge, LA


*MAINE*
*Oaklys dad* Calais, ME
*Zeppelin *Auburn, ME


*MARYLAND*
*kathi127* Glen Burnie, MD
**mainegirl* from Baltimore, MD to north


*MASSACHUSETTS*

*Maya's Mom* Western MA (Springfield area)
*S-Dog's Mom* North Central MA 


*MICHIGAN*
*Cheryl and buddy* Ann Arbor, MI
*Enzos_Mom* Farmington Hills, MI (Metro Detroit area)
*Kiki_Michigan* Detriot/Ann Arbor, MI
*kiraanddoug* Lake Orion, MI
*Mssjnnfer* Frankenmuth, MI
*marshab1* Burton, MI
*scottbldr *Southwest, MI (I-94/I-69 Marshall, MI to the Indiana State Line.)
*sophie,sadie,hannah's mom* Bay City, MI 
**MyMaggieGirl* southwest Michigan


*MISSOURI*
*Goldenmomma* 45 minutes west of St. Louis, MO (weekends much better)
*Maggie's mom* St. Louis, MO


*NEBRASKA*
*The Trio* NE (contact for specific area.)


*NEW HAMPSHIRE*
*S-Dog's Mom* Rindge, NH--Also good for North Central MA and Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


*NEW JERSEY*
*Bob Dylan* Cape May, NJ
*Farbauti *Jackson, NJ
*Rctriplefresh5!* central NJ (willing to drive an hour from home for a leg)
*WLR* Wayne, NJ (Good for eastern PA, southern NY, Long Island, western Ct and NJ.)
**mainegirl *Northern NJ towards PA


*NEW MEXICO*
*Jackson'smom *Albuquerque, NM


*NEW YORK*
*AcesWild* White Plains, NY
*Aqhachick22* Sand Lake, NY (near Albany)
*CapeHank* Cape Vincent, NY
*GRTigger* Brooklyn, NY
*pebs* Albany, NY
*wagondog *Queens, NY
**WLR* Southern NY; Long Island, NY


*NORTH CAROLINA*
*doglvr00 *30 minutes south of Raleigh, NC
*fostermom* Raleigh, NC
*GoldenMum* High Point, NC
*goldielocks *Carolina Beach/Wilmington, NC
*Merlins mom* Charlotte, NC
*nolefan* 10 minutes south of Charlotte, NC
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* willing to go to Charlotte, NC


*OHIO*
*ebenjamin85* Columbus, OH
*Heidi36oh* Chillicothe, OH (southern OH)
*Traz* west of Cleveland, OH


*OREGON*
*furrygodmother* Portland, OR
*jimla* Central Oregon
**Ambesi *Northeastern Orgeon


*PENNSYLVANIA*
*Hali's Mom* Erie, PA (has transport organizer contacts if needed)
*ilovemydogs* Tunkhannock, PA (between Wilkes-Barre and Scranton)
*mainegirl* Harrisburg, Pa to east, or vice versa
*momtoMax* Girardville, PA (Willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
*MyGoldenCharlie* Harrisburg PA (involved with Goldheart GR Rescue)
*shoobandsheeb* (northeast PA up into the finger lakes and into south east new England)
**WLR* Eastern PA


*SOUTH CAROLINA*
*Augustus McCrae's Mom* Greenville, SC (anywhere in SC, north to 
Charlotte, NC, and south to Atlanta, GA)
*coppers-mom* Greenville, SC (will travel a couple of hours any direction)
*nolefan* Fort Mill, SC
**Millysmom* Camden/Columbia, SC (at times)
**Alan K* GA/SC border on wkds
**sdain31y *southern SC


*SOUTH DAKOTA*
**The Trio* southwest SD


*TENNESSEE*
*wabmorgan* Nashville, TN


*TEXAS*
*GoldenFan* Austin, TX
*kwiland* San Antonio, TX (willing to drive a couple 100 miles rndtrp if necessary) 
*maus *Lewisville, TX (north of Dallas)
*mylissyk* Fort Worth, TX


*VERMONT*
**Millysmom* Greensboro, VT (at times)
**S-Dog's Mom* Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


*VIRGINIA*
*Millysmom* Arlington, VA (I-95 very close by. sometimes my cities are Camden/Columbia, SC and Greensboro, VT)


*WASHINGTON*
*GoldenDreams* Redmond, WA
*Happy* Olymphia, WA
*Spruce *Western WA
**Ambesi* Eastern WA


*WISCONSIN*
*Sophie Mom* Lacrosse (Holmen) WI
**MyMaggieGirl *south Wisconsin 


*WYOMING*
**The Trio* southeast WY


----------



## missmarstar

Very helpful and good list to have!!

You can add a red * by my name, I'd be willing to drive into AZ as well.


----------



## momtoMax

*UPDATED LIST:* 

*CANADA*
*Bender *Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC and Kamloops depending on time of year)
*esSJay* Brampton, ON (or West-end of Toronto, ON)
*Jamm *eastern ON around Ottawa area (3-4 hours in any direction max)
*Joe and Sam's Mom* Pickering, ON
*Laurie* Southern Saskatchewan
*NewPup* Atlantic Provinces, Canada
*Ranger* Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC)


*ALABAMA*
*Golden Miles' Dad* Daphne, AL (help with Southeast AL)
**Alan K* GA/AL border on wkds


*ARIZONA*
*Like's Mom* Phoenix, AZ
*Trids* Phoenix area, AZ
**missmarstar *southern Arizona (Tues/Wed best days to transport)
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah) 


*ARKANSAS*
*brandiwine* Russellville, AR. 1 hour northwest of Little Rock on I 40 


*CALIFORNIA*
*Claire's friend* San Luis Obispo , CA and Fresno ,CA
*goldenjackpuppy* San Diego, CA
*missmarstar *San Diego, CA (Tues/Wed best days to transport)
*nixietink* Sacramento, CA


*COLORADO*
*packleader* La Junta, CO
*trekkie2* Four corners area, CO (within 20 miles of AZ, NM, and Utah)
**The Trio* Northeast Colorado


*CONNECTICUT*
*inge* New Haven, CT


*FLORIDA*
*AquaClaraCanines* all of FL but west of Tallahassee
*BeauShel* Jacksonville, FL
*msteeny28* Hilliard, FL (drives to Jacksonville daily, lists Folkston, Kingsland, St Marys, Brunswick, Waycross, and Nahunta, willing to travel farther if needed.)
*rappwizard* Fort Lauderdale, FL
*Romeo *Jacksonville, FL
*Winston-Paybacks* south FL
****sdain31y* Northern FL


*GEORGIA*
*jealous1* Macon, GA (I-75/I-16, weekdays)
*jealous1* Augusta, GA (I-20, weekends)
*amy22* Suwanee, GA (NE of Atlanta) 
*Alan K* Atlanta/Augusta, GA (willing to drive SC/AL state border on wkds)
*caseynme* northern suburbs of Atlanta, GA
*jealous1* Macon, GA (I-75/I-16, weekdays)
*jealous1* Augusta, GA (I-20, weekends)
*Looni2ns* Metro Atlanta, GA
*sdain31y *Savannah, GA (willing to travel 4 hours any direction primarrily on weekends ((inc Atlanta)). Husband travels from Dothan, AL to Savannah every weekend)
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* to Atlanta, GA
**msteeny28* lives nearby Folkston, GA 


*KANSAS*
*maryjean *Salina, KS


*IDAHO*
*Ambesi* Moscow, ID (willing to do North ID)
*NewComerFamily* Meridian, ID


*ILLINOIS*
*Bogey's Mom* Bloomington, IL (willing to do St. Louis, Chicago, Rockford and Springfield)
*Daisybones* Naperville, IL
*gil1075* Tinley Park, IL
*MyMaggieGirl *south suburbs of Chicago, IL. near Lake Michigan (southwest Michigan, northwest Indiana and south Wisconsin)
*unclelar* Mattoon, IL (east central)
*walexk* Huntley, IL (Between Chicago and Rockford) 
*zeke11 *Evergreen Park, IL
**lovealways_jami* near Robinson, IL


*INDIANA*
*lovealways_jami* Merom, IN
*the S team* Franklin, IN (willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
**Bogey's Mom* Lafayette, IN towards IL.
**MyMaggieGirl *northwest IN


*KENTUCKY*
*Angel Dogs* Bowling Green, KY
*kyguy78 *near Lexington, KY (central KY)


*LOUISIANA *
*kdmarsh *Baton Rouge, LA


*MAINE*
*Oaklys dad* Calais, ME
*Zeppelin *Auburn, ME


*MARYLAND*
*kathi127* Glen Burnie, MD
**mainegirl* from Baltimore, MD to north


*MASSACHUSETTS*

*Maya's Mom* Western MA (Springfield area)
*S-Dog's Mom* North Central MA 


*MICHIGAN*
*Cheryl and buddy* Ann Arbor, MI
*Enzos_Mom* Farmington Hills, MI (Metro Detroit area)
*Kiki_Michigan* Detriot/Ann Arbor, MI
*kiraanddoug* Lake Orion, MI
*Mssjnnfer* Frankenmuth, MI
*marshab1* Burton, MI
*scottbldr *Southwest, MI (I-94/I-69 Marshall, MI to the Indiana State Line.)
*sophie,sadie,hannah's mom* Bay City, MI 
**MyMaggieGirl* southwest Michigan


*MISSOURI*
*Goldenmomma* 45 minutes west of St. Louis, MO (weekends much better)
*Maggie's mom* St. Louis, MO


*NEBRASKA*
*The Trio* NE (contact for specific area.)


*NEW HAMPSHIRE*
*S-Dog's Mom* Rindge, NH--Also good for North Central MA and Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


*NEW JERSEY*
*Bob Dylan* Cape May, NJ
*Farbauti *Jackson, NJ
*Max's Best Friend* Warren county, NJ
*Rctriplefresh5!* central NJ (willing to drive an hour from home for a leg)
*WLR* Wayne, NJ (Good for eastern PA, southern NY, Long Island, western Ct and NJ.)
**mainegirl *Northern NJ towards PA


*NEW MEXICO*
*Jackson'smom *Albuquerque, NM
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah) 


*NEW YORK*
*AcesWild* White Plains, NY
*Aqhachick22* Sand Lake, NY (near Albany)
*CapeHank* Cape Vincent, NY
*GRTigger* Brooklyn, NY
*pebs* Albany, NY
*wagondog *Queens, NY
**WLR* Southern NY; Long Island, NY


*NORTH CAROLINA*
*doglvr00 *30 minutes south of Raleigh, NC
*fostermom* Raleigh, NC
*GoldenMum* High Point, NC
*goldielocks *Carolina Beach/Wilmington, NC
*Merlins mom* Charlotte, NC
*nolefan* 10 minutes south of Charlotte, NC
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* willing to go to Charlotte, NC


*OHIO*
*ebenjamin85* Columbus, OH
*Heidi36oh* Chillicothe, OH (southern OH)
*Traz* west of Cleveland, OH


*OREGON*
*furrygodmother* Portland, OR
*jimla* Central Oregon
**Ambesi *Northeastern Orgeon


*PENNSYLVANIA*
*Hali's Mom* Erie, PA (has transport organizer contacts if needed)
*ilovemydogs* Tunkhannock, PA (between Wilkes-Barre and Scranton)
*mainegirl* Harrisburg, Pa to east, or vice versa
*momtoMax* Girardville, PA (Willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
*MyGoldenCharlie* Harrisburg PA (involved with Goldheart GR Rescue)
*shoobandsheeb* (northeast PA up into the finger lakes and into south east new England)
**WLR* Eastern PA


*SOUTH CAROLINA*
*Augustus McCrae's Mom* Greenville, SC (anywhere in SC, north to 
Charlotte, NC, and south to Atlanta, GA)
*coppers-mom* Greenville, SC (will travel a couple of hours any direction)
*nolefan* Fort Mill, SC
**Millysmom* Camden/Columbia, SC (at times)
**Alan K* GA/SC border on wkds
**sdain31y *southern SC


*SOUTH DAKOTA*
**The Trio* southwest SD


*TENNESSEE*
*wabmorgan* Nashville, TN


*TEXAS*
*GoldenFan* Austin, TX
*kwiland* San Antonio, TX (willing to drive a couple 100 miles rndtrp if necessary) 
*maus *Lewisville, TX (north of Dallas)
*mylissyk* Fort Worth, TX


*UTAH*
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah)


*VERMONT*
**Millysmom* Greensboro, VT (at times)
**S-Dog's Mom* Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


*VIRGINIA*
*Millysmom* Arlington, VA (I-95 very close by. sometimes my cities are Camden/Columbia, SC and Greensboro, VT)


*WASHINGTON*
*GoldenDreams* Redmond, WA
*Happy* Olymphia, WA
*Spruce *Western WA
**Ambesi* Eastern WA


*WISCONSIN*
*Sophie Mom* Lacrosse (Holmen) WI (between Lacrosse and the Twin Cities / Minneapolis / Rochester, Minnesota area as well)
**MyMaggieGirl *south Wisconsin 


*WYOMING*
**The Trio* southeast WY


----------



## momtoMax

*UPDATED LIST:* 

*CANADA*
*Bender *Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC and Kamloops depending on time of year)
*esSJay* Brampton, ON (or West-end of Toronto, ON)
*Jamm *Toronto, 4 hours any direction
*Joe and Sam's Mom* Pickering, ON
*Laurie* Southern Saskatchewan
*NewPup* Atlantic Provinces, Canada
*Ranger* Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC)


*ALABAMA*
*Golden Miles' Dad* Daphne, AL (help with Southeast AL)
**Alan K* GA/AL border on wkds


*ARIZONA*
*Like's Mom* Phoenix, AZ
*Trids* Phoenix area, AZ
**missmarstar *southern Arizona (Tues/Wed best days to transport)
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah) 


*ARKANSAS*
*brandiwine* Russellville, AR. 1 hour northwest of Little Rock on I 40 


*CALIFORNIA*
*Claire's friend* San Luis Obispo , CA and Fresno ,CA
*goldenjackpuppy* San Diego, CA
*missmarstar *San Diego, CA (Tues/Wed best days to transport)
*nixietink* Sacramento, CA


*COLORADO*
*packleader* La Junta, CO
*trekkie2* Four corners area, CO (within 20 miles of AZ, NM, and Utah)
**The Trio* Northeast Colorado


*CONNECTICUT*
*inge* New Haven, CT


*FLORIDA*
*AquaClaraCanines* all of FL but west of Tallahassee
*BeauShel* Jacksonville, FL
*msteeny28* Hilliard, FL (drives to Jacksonville daily, lists Folkston, Kingsland, St Marys, Brunswick, Waycross, and Nahunta, willing to travel farther if needed.)
*rappwizard* Fort Lauderdale, FL
*Romeo *Jacksonville, FL
*Winston-Paybacks* south FL
****sdain31y* Northern FL


*GEORGIA*
*jealous1* Macon, GA (I-75/I-16, weekdays)
*jealous1* Augusta, GA (I-20, weekends)
*amy22* Suwanee, GA (NE of Atlanta) 
*Alan K* Atlanta/Augusta, GA (willing to drive SC/AL state border on wkds)
*caseynme* northern suburbs of Atlanta, GA
*jealous1* Macon, GA (I-75/I-16, weekdays)
*jealous1* Augusta, GA (I-20, weekends)
*Looni2ns* Metro Atlanta, GA
*sdain31y *Savannah, GA (willing to travel 4 hours any direction primarrily on weekends ((inc Atlanta)). Husband travels from Dothan, AL to Savannah every weekend)
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* to Atlanta, GA
**msteeny28* lives nearby Folkston, GA 


*KANSAS*
*maryjean *Salina, KS


*IDAHO*
*Ambesi* Moscow, ID (willing to do North ID)
*NewComerFamily* Meridian, ID


*ILLINOIS*
*Bogey's Mom* Bloomington, IL (willing to do St. Louis, Chicago, Rockford and Springfield)
*Daisybones* Naperville, IL
*gil1075* Tinley Park, IL
*MyMaggieGirl *south suburbs of Chicago, IL. near Lake Michigan (southwest Michigan, northwest Indiana and south Wisconsin)
*unclelar* Mattoon, IL (east central)
*walexk* Huntley, IL (Between Chicago and Rockford) 
*zeke11 *Evergreen Park, IL
**lovealways_jami* near Robinson, IL


*INDIANA*
*lovealways_jami* Merom, IN
*the S team* Franklin, IN (willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
**Bogey's Mom* Lafayette, IN towards IL.
**MyMaggieGirl *northwest IN


*KENTUCKY*
*Angel Dogs* Bowling Green, KY
*kyguy78 *near Lexington, KY (central KY)


*LOUISIANA *
*kdmarsh *Baton Rouge, LA


*MAINE*
*Oaklys dad* Calais, ME
*Zeppelin *Auburn, ME


*MARYLAND*
*kathi127* Glen Burnie, MD
**mainegirl* from Baltimore, MD to north


*MASSACHUSETTS*
*Cham *Boston, Ma (I95& I93, Rts 128 & 3)
*Maya's Mom* Western MA (Springfield area)
*S-Dog's Mom* North Central MA 


*MICHIGAN*
*Cheryl and buddy* Ann Arbor, MI
*Enzos_Mom* Farmington Hills, MI (Metro Detroit area)
*Kiki_Michigan* Detriot/Ann Arbor, MI
*kiraanddoug* Lake Orion, MI
*Mssjnnfer* Frankenmuth, MI
*marshab1* Burton, MI
*scottbldr *Southwest, MI (I-94/I-69 Marshall, MI to the Indiana State Line.)
*sophie,sadie,hannah's mom* Bay City, MI 
**MyMaggieGirl* southwest Michigan


*MISSOURI*
*Goldenmomma* 45 minutes west of St. Louis, MO (weekends much better)
*Maggie's mom* St. Louis, MO


*NEBRASKA*
*The Trio* NE (contact for specific area.)


*NEW HAMPSHIRE*
*S-Dog's Mom* Rindge, NH--Also good for North Central MA and Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


*NEW JERSEY*
*Bob Dylan* Cape May, NJ
*Farbauti *Jackson, NJ
*Max's Best Friend* Warren county, NJ
*Rctriplefresh5!* central NJ (willing to drive an hour from home for a leg)
*WLR* Wayne, NJ (Good for eastern PA, southern NY, Long Island, western Ct and NJ.)
**mainegirl *Northern NJ towards PA


*NEW MEXICO*
*Jackson'smom *Albuquerque, NM
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah) 


*NEW YORK*
*AcesWild* White Plains, NY
*Aqhachick22* Sand Lake, NY (near Albany)
*CapeHank* Cape Vincent, NY
*GRTigger* Brooklyn, NY
*pebs* Albany, NY
*wagondog *Queens, NY
**WLR* Southern NY; Long Island, NY


*NORTH CAROLINA*
*doglvr00 *30 minutes south of Raleigh, NC
*fostermom* Raleigh, NC
*GoldenMum* High Point, NC
*goldielocks *Carolina Beach/Wilmington, NC
*Merlins mom* Charlotte, NC
*nolefan* 10 minutes south of Charlotte, NC
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* willing to go to Charlotte, NC


*OHIO*
*ebenjamin85* Columbus, OH
*Heidi36oh* Chillicothe, OH (southern OH)
*Traz* west of Cleveland, OH


*OREGON*
*furrygodmother* Portland, OR
*jimla* Central Oregon
**Ambesi *Northeastern Orgeon


*PENNSYLVANIA*
*Hali's Mom* Erie, PA (has transport organizer contacts if needed)
*ilovemydogs* Tunkhannock, PA (between Wilkes-Barre and Scranton)
*mainegirl* Harrisburg, Pa to east, or vice versa
*momtoMax* Girardville, PA (Willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
*MyGoldenCharlie* Harrisburg PA (involved with Goldheart GR Rescue)
*shoobandsheeb* (northeast PA up into the finger lakes and into south east new England)
**WLR* Eastern PA


*SOUTH CAROLINA*
*Augustus McCrae's Mom* Greenville, SC (anywhere in SC, north to 
Charlotte, NC, and south to Atlanta, GA)
*coppers-mom* Greenville, SC (will travel a couple of hours any direction)
*nolefan* Fort Mill, SC
**Millysmom* Camden/Columbia, SC (at times)
**Alan K* GA/SC border on wkds
**sdain31y *southern SC


*SOUTH DAKOTA*
**The Trio* southwest SD


*TENNESSEE*
*wabmorgan* Nashville, TN


*TEXAS*
*GoldenFan* Austin, TX
*kwiland* San Antonio, TX (willing to drive a couple 100 miles rndtrp if necessary) 
*maus *Lewisville, TX (north of Dallas)
*mylissyk* Fort Worth, TX


*UTAH*
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah)


*VERMONT*
**Millysmom* Greensboro, VT (at times)
**S-Dog's Mom* Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


*VIRGINIA*
*Millysmom* Arlington, VA (I-95 very close by. sometimes my cities are Camden/Columbia, SC and Greensboro, VT)


*WASHINGTON*
*GoldenDreams* Redmond, WA
*Happy* Olymphia, WA
*Spruce *Western WA
**Ambesi* Eastern WA


*WISCONSIN*
*Sophie Mom* Lacrosse (Holmen) WI (between Lacrosse and the Twin Cities / Minneapolis / Rochester, Minnesota area as well)
**MyMaggieGirl *south Wisconsin 


*WYOMING*
**The Trio* southeast WY


----------



## Eleanor's Mom

You can add my name as well- Boston area


----------



## momtoMax

*UPDATED LIST:* 

*CANADA*
*Bender *Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC and Kamloops depending on time of year)
*esSJay* Brampton, ON (or West-end of Toronto, ON)
*Jamm *eastern ON around Ottawa area (3-4 hours in any direction max)
*Joe and Sam's Mom* Pickering, ON
*Laurie* Southern Saskatchewan
*NewPup* Atlantic Provinces, Canada
*Ranger* Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC)


*ALABAMA*
*Golden Miles' Dad* Daphne, AL (help with Southeast AL)
**Alan K* GA/AL border on wkds
**** sdain31y *SE Alabama


*ARIZONA*
*Like's Mom* Phoenix, AZ
*Trids* Phoenix area, AZ
**missmarstar *southern Arizona (Tues/Wed best days to transport)
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah) 


*ARKANSAS*
*brandiwine* Russellville, AR. 1 hour northwest of Little Rock on I 40 


*CALIFORNIA*
*Claire's friend* San Luis Obispo , CA and Fresno ,CA
*goldenjackpuppy* San Diego, CA
*missmarstar *San Diego, CA (Tues/Wed best days to transport)
*nixietink* Sacramento, CA


*COLORADO*
*packleader* La Junta, CO
*trekkie2* Four corners area, CO (within 20 miles of AZ, NM, and Utah)
**The Trio* Northeast Colorado


*CONNECTICUT*
*inge* New Haven, CT


*FLORIDA*
*AquaClaraCanines* all of FL but west of Tallahassee
*BeauShel* Jacksonville, FL
*msteeny28* Hilliard, FL (drives to Jacksonville daily, lists Folkston, Kingsland, St Marys, Brunswick, Waycross, and Nahunta, willing to travel farther if needed.)
*rappwizard* Fort Lauderdale, FL
*Romeo *Jacksonville, FL
*Winston-Paybacks* south FL
****sdain31y* Northeast FL


*GEORGIA*
*amy22* Suwanee, GA (NE of Atlanta) 
*Alan K* Atlanta/Augusta, GA (willing to drive SC/AL state border on wkds)
*caseynme* northern suburbs of Atlanta, GA
*jealous1* Macon, GA (I-75/I-16, weekdays)
*jealous1* Augusta, GA (I-20, weekends)
*Looni2ns* Metro Atlanta, GA
*sdain31y *Savannah, GA (willing to travel 4 hours any direction primarrily on weekends ((inc Atlanta)). Husband travels from Dothan, AL to Savannah every weekend)
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* to Atlanta, GA
**msteeny28* lives nearby Folkston, GA 


*IDAHO*
*Ambesi* Moscow, ID (willing to do North ID)
*NewComerFamily* Meridian, ID


*ILLINOIS*
*Bogey's Mom* Bloomington, IL (willing to do St. Louis, Chicago, Rockford and Springfield)
*Daisybones* Naperville, IL
*gil1075* Tinley Park, IL
*MyMaggieGirl *south suburbs of Chicago, IL. near Lake Michigan (southwest Michigan, northwest Indiana and south Wisconsin)
*unclelar* Mattoon, IL (east central)
*walexk* Huntley, IL (Between Chicago and Rockford) 
*zeke11 *Evergreen Park, IL
**lovealways_jami* near Robinson, IL


*INDIANA*
*lovealways_jami* Merom, IN
*the S team* Franklin, IN (willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
**Bogey's Mom* Lafayette, IN towards IL.
**MyMaggieGirl *northwest IN


*KANSAS*
*maryjean* Salina, KS


*KENTUCKY*
*Angel Dogs* Bowling Green, KY
*kyguy78 *near Lexington, KY (central KY)


*LOUISIANA *
*kdmarsh *Baton Rouge, LA


*MAINE*
*Oaklys dad* Calais, ME
*Zeppelin *Auburn, ME


*MARYLAND*
*kathi127* Glen Burnie, MD
**mainegirl* from Baltimore, MD to north


*MASSACHUSETTS*

*Eleanor's Mom* Boston, MA area
*Maya's Mom* Western MA (Springfield area)
*S-Dog's Mom* North Central MA 


*MICHIGAN*
*Cheryl and buddy* Ann Arbor, MI
*Enzos_Mom* Farmington Hills, MI (Metro Detroit area)
*Kiki_Michigan* Detriot/Ann Arbor, MI
*kiraanddoug* Lake Orion, MI
*Mssjnnfer* Frankenmuth, MI
*marshab1* Burton, MI
*scottbldr *Southwest, MI (I-94/I-69 Marshall, MI to the Indiana State Line.)
*sophie,sadie,hannah's mom* Bay City, MI 
**MyMaggieGirl* southwest Michigan


*MISSOURI*
*Goldenmomma* 45 minutes west of St. Louis, MO (weekends much better)
*Maggie's mom* St. Louis, MO


*NEBRASKA*
*The Trio* NE (contact for specific area.)


*NEW HAMPSHIRE*
*S-Dog's Mom* Rindge, NH--Also good for North Central MA and Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


*NEW JERSEY*
*Bob Dylan* Cape May, NJ
*Farbauti *Jackson, NJ
*Max's Best Friend* Warren county, NJ
*Rctriplefresh5!* central NJ (willing to drive an hour from home for a leg)
*WLR* Wayne, NJ (Good for eastern PA, southern NY, Long Island, western Ct and NJ.)
**mainegirl *Northern NJ towards PA


*NEW MEXICO*
*Jackson'smom *Albuquerque, NM (willing to cover anywhere in NM needed)
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah) 


*NEW YORK*
*AcesWild* White Plains, NY
*Aqhachick22* Sand Lake, NY (near Albany)
*CapeHank* Cape Vincent, NY
*GRTigger* Brooklyn, NY
*pebs* Albany, NY
*wagondog *Queens, NY
**WLR* Southern NY; Long Island, NY


*NORTH CAROLINA*
*doglvr00 *30 minutes south of Raleigh, NC
*fostermom* Raleigh, NC
*GldnMom *Greensboro, NC area
*GoldenMum* High Point, NC
*goldielocks *Carolina Beach/Wilmington, NC
*Merlins mom* Charlotte, NC
*nolefan* 10 minutes south of Charlotte, NC
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* willing to go to Charlotte, NC


*OHIO*
*ebenjamin85* Columbus, OH
*Heidi36oh* Chillicothe, OH (southern OH)
*Traz* west of Cleveland, OH


*OREGON*
*furrygodmother* Portland, OR
*jimla* Central Oregon
**Ambesi *Northeastern Orgeon


*PENNSYLVANIA*
*Hali's Mom* Erie, PA (has transport organizer contacts if needed)
*ilovemydogs* Tunkhannock, PA (between Wilkes-Barre and Scranton)
*mainegirl* Harrisburg, Pa to east, or vice versa
*momtoMax* Girardville, PA (Willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
*MyGoldenCharlie* Harrisburg PA (involved with Goldheart GR Rescue)
*shoobandsheeb* (northeast PA up into the finger lakes and into south east new England)
**WLR* Eastern PA


*SOUTH CAROLINA*
*Augustus McCrae's Mom* Greenville, SC (anywhere in SC, north to 
Charlotte, NC, and south to Atlanta, GA)
*coppers-mom* Greenville, SC (will travel a couple of hours any direction)
*nolefan* Fort Mill, SC
**Millysmom* Camden/Columbia, SC (at times)
**Alan K* GA/SC border on wkds
**sdain31y *Southeast SC


*SOUTH DAKOTA*
**The Trio* southwest SD


*TENNESSEE*
*wabmorgan* Nashville, TN


*TEXAS*
*GoldenFan* Austin, TX
*kwiland* San Antonio, TX (willing to drive a couple 100 miles rndtrp if necessary) 
*maus *Lewisville, TX (north of Dallas)
*mylissyk* Fort Worth, TX


*UTAH*
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah)


*VERMONT*
**Millysmom* Greensboro, VT (at times)
**S-Dog's Mom* Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


*VIRGINIA*
*Millysmom* Arlington, VA (I-95 very close by. sometimes my cities are Camden/Columbia, SC and Greensboro, VT)


*WASHINGTON*
*GoldenDreams* Redmond, WA
*Happy* Olymphia, WA
*Spruce *Western WA
**Ambesi* Eastern WA


*WISCONSIN*
*Sophie Mom* Lacrosse (Holmen) WI (between Lacrosse and the Twin Cities / Minneapolis / Rochester, Minnesota area as well)
**MyMaggieGirl *south Wisconsin 


*WYOMING*
**The Trio* southeast WY


----------



## momtoMax

*UPDATED LIST:* 

*CANADA*
*Bender *Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC and Kamloops depending on time of year)
*esSJay* Brampton, ON (or West-end of Toronto, ON)
*Jamm *Toronto, 4 hours any direction
*Joe and Sam's Mom* Pickering, ON
*Laurie* Southern Saskatchewan
*NewPup* Atlantic Provinces, Canada
*Ranger* Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC)


*ALABAMA*
*Golden Miles' Dad* Daphne, AL (help with Southeast AL)
**Alan K* GA/AL border on wkds
**** sdain31y *SE Alabama


*ARIZONA*
*Like's Mom* Phoenix, AZ
*Trids* Phoenix area, AZ
**missmarstar *southern Arizona (Tues/Wed best days to transport)
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah) 


*ARKANSAS*
*brandiwine* Russellville, AR. 1 hour northwest of Little Rock on I 40 


*CALIFORNIA*
*Claire's friend* San Luis Obispo , CA and Fresno ,CA
*goldenjackpuppy* San Diego, CA
*missmarstar *San Diego, CA (Tues/Wed best days to transport)
*nixietink* Sacramento, CA


*COLORADO*
*packleader* La Junta, CO
*trekkie2* Four corners area, CO (within 20 miles of AZ, NM, and Utah)
**The Trio* Northeast Colorado


*CONNECTICUT*
*inge* New Haven, CT


*FLORIDA*
*AquaClaraCanines* all of FL but west of Tallahassee
*BeauShel* Jacksonville, FL
*msteeny28* Hilliard, FL (drives to Jacksonville daily, lists Folkston, Kingsland, St Marys, Brunswick, Waycross, and Nahunta, willing to travel farther if needed.)
*rappwizard* Fort Lauderdale, FL
*Romeo *Jacksonville, FL
*Winston-Paybacks* south FL
****sdain31y* Northeast FL


*GEORGIA*
*amy22* Suwanee, GA (NE of Atlanta) 
*Alan K* Atlanta/Augusta, GA (willing to drive SC/AL state border on wkds)
*caseynme* northern suburbs of Atlanta, GA
*jealous1* Macon, GA (I-75/I-16, weekdays)
*jealous1* Augusta, GA (I-20, weekends)
*Looni2ns* Metro Atlanta, GA
*sdain31y *Savannah, GA (willing to travel 4 hours any direction primarrily on weekends ((inc Atlanta)). Husband travels from Dothan, AL to Savannah every weekend)
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* to Atlanta, GA
**msteeny28* lives nearby Folkston, GA 


*IDAHO*
*Ambesi* Moscow, ID (willing to do North ID)
*NewComerFamily* Meridian, ID


*ILLINOIS*
*Bogey's Mom* Bloomington, IL (willing to do St. Louis, Chicago, Rockford and Springfield)
*Daisybones* Naperville, IL
*gil1075* Tinley Park, IL
*MyMaggieGirl *south suburbs of Chicago, IL. near Lake Michigan (southwest Michigan, northwest Indiana and south Wisconsin)
*unclelar* Mattoon, IL (east central)
*walexk* Huntley, IL (Between Chicago and Rockford) 
*zeke11 *Evergreen Park, IL
**lovealways_jami* near Robinson, IL


*INDIANA*
*lovealways_jami* Merom, IN
*the S team* Franklin, IN (willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
**Bogey's Mom* Lafayette, IN towards IL.
**MyMaggieGirl *northwest IN


*KANSAS*
*maryjean* Salina, KS


*KENTUCKY*
*Angel Dogs* Bowling Green, KY
*kyguy78 *near Lexington, KY (central KY)


*LOUISIANA *
*kdmarsh *Baton Rouge, LA


*MAINE*
*Oaklys dad* Calais, ME
*Zeppelin *Auburn, ME


*MARYLAND*
*kathi127* Glen Burnie, MD
**mainegirl* from Baltimore, MD to north


*MASSACHUSETTS*

*Eleanor's Mom* Boston, MA area
*Maya's Mom* Western MA (Springfield area)
*S-Dog's Mom* North Central MA 


*MICHIGAN*
*Cheryl and buddy* Ann Arbor, MI
*Enzos_Mom* Farmington Hills, MI (Metro Detroit area)
*Kiki_Michigan* Detriot/Ann Arbor, MI
*kiraanddoug* Lake Orion, MI
*Mssjnnfer* Frankenmuth, MI
*marshab1* Burton, MI
*scottbldr *Southwest, MI (I-94/I-69 Marshall, MI to the Indiana State Line.)
*sophie,sadie,hannah's mom* Bay City, MI 
**MyMaggieGirl* southwest Michigan


*MISSOURI*
*Goldenmomma* 45 minutes west of St. Louis, MO (weekends much better)
*Maggie's mom* St. Louis, MO


*NEBRASKA*
*The Trio* NE (contact for specific area.)


*NEW HAMPSHIRE*
*S-Dog's Mom* Rindge, NH--Also good for North Central MA and Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


*NEW JERSEY*
*Bob Dylan* Cape May, NJ
*Farbauti *Jackson, NJ
*Max's Best Friend* Warren county, NJ
*Rctriplefresh5!* central NJ (willing to drive an hour from home for a leg)
*WLR* Wayne, NJ (Good for eastern PA, southern NY, Long Island, western Ct and NJ.)
**mainegirl *Northern NJ towards PA


*NEW MEXICO*
*Jackson'smom *Albuquerque, NM (willing to cover anywhere in NM needed)
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah) 


*NEW YORK*
*AcesWild* White Plains, NY
*Aqhachick22* Sand Lake, NY (near Albany)
*CapeHank* Cape Vincent, NY
*GRTigger* Brooklyn, NY
*pebs* Albany, NY
*wagondog *Queens, NY
**WLR* Southern NY; Long Island, NY


*NORTH CAROLINA*
*doglvr00 *30 minutes south of Raleigh, NC
*fostermom* Raleigh, NC
*GldnMom *Greensboro, NC area
*GoldenMum* High Point, NC
*goldielocks *Carolina Beach/Wilmington, NC
*Merlins mom* Charlotte, NC
*nolefan* 10 minutes south of Charlotte, NC
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* willing to go to Charlotte, NC


*OHIO*
*ebenjamin85* Columbus, OH
*Heidi36oh* Chillicothe, OH (southern OH)
*Traz* west of Cleveland, OH


*OREGON*
*furrygodmother* Portland, OR
*jimla* Central Oregon
**Ambesi *Northeastern Orgeon


*PENNSYLVANIA*
*Hali's Mom* Erie, PA (has transport organizer contacts if needed)
*ilovemydogs* Tunkhannock, PA (between Wilkes-Barre and Scranton)
*mainegirl* Harrisburg, Pa to east, or vice versa
*momtoMax* Girardville, PA (Willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
*MyGoldenCharlie* Harrisburg PA (involved with Goldheart GR Rescue)
*shoobandsheeb* (northeast PA up into the finger lakes and into south east new England)
**WLR* Eastern PA


*SOUTH CAROLINA*
*Augustus McCrae's Mom* Greenville, SC (anywhere in SC, north to 
Charlotte, NC, and south to Atlanta, GA)
*coppers-mom* Greenville, SC (will travel a couple of hours any direction)
*nolefan* Fort Mill, SC
**Millysmom* Camden/Columbia, SC (at times)
**Alan K* GA/SC border on wkds
**sdain31y *Southeast SC


*SOUTH DAKOTA*
**The Trio* southwest SD


*TENNESSEE*
*wabmorgan* Nashville, TN


*TEXAS*
*GoldenFan* Austin, TX
*kwiland* San Antonio, TX (willing to drive a couple 100 miles rndtrp if necessary) 
*maus *Lewisville, TX (north of Dallas)
*mylissyk* Fort Worth, TX


*UTAH*
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah)


*VERMONT*
**Millysmom* Greensboro, VT (at times)
**S-Dog's Mom* Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


*VIRGINIA*
*Millysmom* Arlington, VA (I-95 very close by. sometimes my cities are Camden/Columbia, SC and Greensboro, VT)


*WASHINGTON*
*GoldenDreams* Redmond, WA
*Happy* Olymphia, WA
*Spruce *Western WA
**Ambesi* Eastern WA


*WISCONSIN*
*Sophie Mom* Lacrosse (Holmen) WI (between Lacrosse and the Twin Cities / Minneapolis / Rochester, Minnesota area as well)
**MyMaggieGirl *south Wisconsin 


*WYOMING*
**The Trio* southeast WY


----------



## Karen519

*MomtoMax*

MomtoMax

THANK YOU so much for taking the time to do this.
This will be a LIFESAVER for SO MANY!!!


----------



## sdain31y

Add a red * to my name, we can drive thru southeast AL, GA, southeast SC and north east FL


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Since I'm near Albuquerque, which is in the middle of New Mexico, I can most likely cover anywhere in the state.


----------



## Vanisland

*Add me to the list...*

I can drive anywhere on Vancouver Island (British Columbia, Canada) 7 hours from tip to tip. Possibly Vancouver and area as well depending on timing.


----------



## momtoMax

*UPDATED LIST:* 

*CANADA*
*Bender *Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC and Kamloops depending on time of year)
*esSJay* Brampton, ON (or West-end of Toronto, ON)
*Jamm *eastern ON around Ottawa area (3-4 hours in any direction max)
*Joe and Sam's Mom* Pickering, ON
*Laurie* Southern Saskatchewan
*NewPup* Atlantic Provinces, Canada
*Ranger* Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC)
*Vanisand *anywhere on Vancouver Island (B.C., Canada)


*ALABAMA*
*Golden Miles' Dad* Daphne, AL (help with Southeast AL)
**Alan K* GA/AL border on wkds
**** sdain31y *SE Alabama


*ARIZONA*
*Like's Mom* Phoenix, AZ
*Trids* Phoenix area, AZ
**missmarstar *southern Arizona (Tues/Wed best days to transport)
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah) 


*ARKANSAS*
*brandiwine* Russellville, AR. 1 hour northwest of Little Rock on I 40 


*CALIFORNIA*
*Claire's friend* San Luis Obispo , CA and Fresno ,CA
*goldenjackpuppy* San Diego, CA
*missmarstar *San Diego, CA (Tues/Wed best days to transport)
*NapaValleyGolden *Napa, CA (bay area north of San Fransisco)
*nixietink* Sacramento, CA


*COLORADO*
*packleader* La Junta, CO
*trekkie2* Four corners area, CO (within 20 miles of AZ, NM, and Utah)
**The Trio* Northeast Colorado


*CONNECTICUT*
*inge* New Haven, CT


*FLORIDA*
*AquaClaraCanines* all of FL but west of Tallahassee
*BeauShel* Jacksonville, FL
*msteeny28* Hilliard, FL (drives to Jacksonville daily, lists Folkston, Kingsland, St Marys, Brunswick, Waycross, and Nahunta, willing to travel farther if needed.)
*rappwizard* Fort Lauderdale, FL
*Romeo *Jacksonville, FL
*Winston-Paybacks* south FL
****sdain31y* Northeast FL


*GEORGIA*
*amy22* Suwanee, GA (NE of Atlanta) 
*Alan K* Atlanta/Augusta, GA (willing to drive SC/AL state border on wkds)
*caseynme* northern suburbs of Atlanta, GA
*jealous1* Macon, GA (I-75/I-16, weekdays)
*jealous1* Augusta, GA (I-20, weekends)
*Looni2ns* Metro Atlanta, GA
*sdain31y *Savannah, GA (willing to travel 4 hours any direction primarrily on weekends ((inc Atlanta)). Husband travels from Dothan, AL to Savannah every weekend)
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* to Atlanta, GA
**msteeny28* lives nearby Folkston, GA 


*IDAHO*
*Ambesi* Moscow, ID (willing to do North ID)
*NewComerFamily* Meridian, ID


*ILLINOIS*
*Bogey's Mom* Bloomington, IL (willing to do St. Louis, Chicago, Rockford and Springfield)
*Daisybones* Naperville, IL
*gil1075* Tinley Park, IL
*MyMaggieGirl *south suburbs of Chicago, IL. near Lake Michigan (southwest Michigan, northwest Indiana and south Wisconsin)
*unclelar* Mattoon, IL (east central)
*walexk* Huntley, IL (Between Chicago and Rockford) 
*zeke11 *Evergreen Park, IL
**lovealways_jami* near Robinson, IL


*INDIANA*
*lovealways_jami* Merom, IN
*the S team* Franklin, IN (willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
**Bogey's Mom* Lafayette, IN towards IL.
**MyMaggieGirl *northwest IN


*KANSAS*
*cubbysan* Kansas City area (weekends are best.)
*maryjean* Salina, KS


*KENTUCKY*
*Angel Dogs* Bowling Green, KY
*kyguy78 *near Lexington, KY (central KY)


*LOUISIANA *
*kdmarsh *Baton Rouge, LA


*MAINE*
*Oaklys dad* Calais, ME
*Zeppelin *Auburn, ME


*MARYLAND*
*kathi127* Glen Burnie, MD
**mainegirl* from Baltimore, MD to north


*MASSACHUSETTS*

*Eleanor's Mom* Boston, MA area
*Maya's Mom* Western MA (Springfield area)
*S-Dog's Mom* North Central MA 


*MICHIGAN*
*Cheryl and buddy* Ann Arbor, MI
*ChiPack *Bay City, MI (also can cover upper peninsula)
*Enzos_Mom* Farmington Hills, MI (Metro Detroit area)
*Kiki_Michigan* Detriot/Ann Arbor, MI
*kiraanddoug* Lake Orion, MI
*Mssjnnfer* Frankenmuth, MI
*marshab1* Burton, MI
*scottbldr *Southwest, MI (I-94/I-69 Marshall, MI to the Indiana State Line.)
*sophie,sadie,hannah's mom* Bay City, MI 
**MyMaggieGirl* southwest Michigan


*MISSOURI*
*Goldenmomma* 45 minutes west of St. Louis, MO (weekends much better)
*Maggie's mom* St. Louis, MO
**** cubbysan* in Kansas City area, KS (weekends are best)


*NEBRASKA*
*The Trio* NE (contact for specific area.)


*NEW HAMPSHIRE*
*S-Dog's Mom* Rindge, NH--Also good for North Central MA and Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


*NEW JERSEY*
*Bob Dylan* Cape May, NJ
*Farbauti *Jackson, NJ
*Max's Best Friend* Warren county, NJ
*Rctriplefresh5!* central NJ (willing to drive an hour from home for a leg)
*WLR* Wayne, NJ (Good for eastern PA, southern NY, Long Island, western Ct and NJ.)
**mainegirl *Northern NJ towards PA


*NEW MEXICO*
*Jackson'smom *Albuquerque, NM (willing to cover anywhere in NM needed)
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah) 


*NEW YORK*
*AcesWild* White Plains, NY
*Aqhachick22* Sand Lake, NY (near Albany)
*CapeHank* Cape Vincent, NY
*GRTigger* Brooklyn, NY
*pebs* Albany, NY
*wagondog *Queens, NY
**WLR* Southern NY; Long Island, NY


*NORTH CAROLINA*
*doglvr00 *30 minutes south of Raleigh, NC
*fostermom* Raleigh, NC
*GldnMom *Greensboro, NC area
*GoldenMum* High Point, NC
*goldielocks *Carolina Beach/Wilmington, NC
*Merlins mom* Charlotte, NC
*nolefan* 10 minutes south of Charlotte, NC
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* willing to go to Charlotte, NC


*OHIO*
*ebenjamin85* Columbus, OH
*Heidi36oh* Chillicothe, OH (southern OH)
*Traz* west of Cleveland, OH


*OREGON*
*furrygodmother* Portland, OR
*jimla* Central Oregon
**Ambesi *Northeastern Orgeon


*PENNSYLVANIA*
*Hali's Mom* Erie, PA (has transport organizer contacts if needed)
*ilovemydogs* Tunkhannock, PA (between Wilkes-Barre and Scranton)
*mainegirl* Harrisburg, Pa to east, or vice versa
*momtoMax* Girardville, PA (Willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
*MyGoldenCharlie* Harrisburg PA (involved with Goldheart GR Rescue)
*shoobandsheeb* (northeast PA up into the finger lakes and into south east new England)
**WLR* Eastern PA


*SOUTH CAROLINA*
*Augustus McCrae's Mom* Greenville, SC (anywhere in SC, north to 
Charlotte, NC, and south to Atlanta, GA)
*coppers-mom* Greenville, SC (will travel a couple of hours any direction)
*nolefan* Fort Mill, SC
**Millysmom* Camden/Columbia, SC (at times)
**Alan K* GA/SC border on wkds
**sdain31y *Southeast SC


*SOUTH DAKOTA*
**The Trio* southwest SD


*TENNESSEE*
*wabmorgan* Nashville, TN


*TEXAS*
*GoldenFan* Austin, TX
*kwiland* San Antonio, TX (willing to drive a couple 100 miles rndtrp if necessary) 
*maus *Lewisville, TX (north of Dallas)
*mylissyk* Fort Worth, TX


*UTAH*
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah)


*VERMONT*
**Millysmom* Greensboro, VT (at times)
**S-Dog's Mom* Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


*VIRGINIA*
*Millysmom* Arlington, VA (I-95 very close by. sometimes my cities are Camden/Columbia, SC and Greensboro, VT)


*WASHINGTON*
*GoldenDreams* Redmond, WA
*Happy* Olymphia, WA
*Spruce *Western WA
**Ambesi* Eastern WA


*WISCONSIN*
*Sophie Mom* Lacrosse (Holmen) WI (between Lacrosse and the Twin Cities / Minneapolis / Rochester, Minnesota area as well)
**MyMaggieGirl *south Wisconsin 


*WYOMING*
**The Trio* southeast WY


----------



## momtoMax

*UPDATED LIST:* 

*CANADA*
*Bender *Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC and Kamloops depending on time of year)
*esSJay* Brampton, ON (or West-end of Toronto, ON)
*Jamm *eastern ON around Ottawa area (3-4 hours in any direction max)
*Joe and Sam's Mom* Pickering, ON
*Laurie* Southern Saskatchewan
*NewPup* Atlantic Provinces, Canada
*Ranger* Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC)
*Vanisand *anywhere on Vancouver Island (B.C., Canada)


*ALABAMA*
*Golden Miles' Dad* Daphne, AL (help with Southeast AL)
**Alan K* GA/AL border on wkds
**** sdain31y *SE Alabama


*ARIZONA*
*Like's Mom* Phoenix, AZ
*Trids* Phoenix area, AZ
**missmarstar *southern Arizona (Tues/Wed best days to transport)
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah) 


*ARKANSAS*
*brandiwine* Russellville, AR. 1 hour northwest of Little Rock on I 40 


*CALIFORNIA*
*Claire's friend* San Luis Obispo , CA and Fresno ,CA
*goldenjackpuppy* San Diego, CA
*missmarstar *San Diego, CA (Tues/Wed best days to transport)
*NapaValleyGolden *Napa, CA (bay area north of San Fransisco)
*nixietink* Sacramento, CA


*COLORADO*
*packleader* La Junta, CO
*trekkie2* Four corners area, CO (within 20 miles of AZ, NM, and Utah)
**The Trio* Northeast Colorado


*CONNECTICUT*
*inge* New Haven, CT


*FLORIDA*
*AquaClaraCanines* all of FL but west of Tallahassee
*BeauShel* Jacksonville, FL
*msteeny28* Hilliard, FL (drives to Jacksonville daily, lists Folkston, Kingsland, St Marys, Brunswick, Waycross, and Nahunta, willing to travel farther if needed.)
*rappwizard* Fort Lauderdale, FL
*Romeo *Jacksonville, FL
*Winston-Paybacks* south FL
****sdain31y* Northeast FL


*GEORGIA*
*amy22* Suwanee, GA (NE of Atlanta) 
*Alan K* Atlanta/Augusta, GA (willing to drive SC/AL state border on wkds)
*caseynme* northern suburbs of Atlanta, GA
*jealous1* Macon, GA (I-75/I-16, weekdays)
*jealous1* Augusta, GA (I-20, weekends)
*Looni2ns* Metro Atlanta, GA
*sdain31y *Savannah, GA (willing to travel 4 hours any direction primarrily on weekends ((inc Atlanta)). Husband travels from Dothan, AL to Savannah every weekend)
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* to Atlanta, GA
**msteeny28* lives nearby Folkston, GA 


*IDAHO*
*Ambesi* Moscow, ID (willing to do North ID)
*NewComerFamily* Meridian, ID


*ILLINOIS*
*Bogey's Mom* Bloomington, IL (willing to do St. Louis, Chicago, Rockford and Springfield)
*Daisybones* Naperville, IL
*gil1075* Tinley Park, IL
*MyMaggieGirl *south suburbs of Chicago, IL. near Lake Michigan (southwest Michigan, northwest Indiana and south Wisconsin)
*unclelar* Mattoon, IL (east central)
*walexk* Huntley, IL (Between Chicago and Rockford) 
*zeke11 *Evergreen Park, IL
**lovealways_jami* near Robinson, IL


*INDIANA*
*lovealways_jami* Merom, IN
*the S team* Franklin, IN (willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
**Bogey's Mom* Lafayette, IN towards IL.
**MyMaggieGirl *northwest IN


*KANSAS*
*cubbysan* Kansas City area (weekends are best.)
*maryjean* Salina, KS


*KENTUCKY*
*Angel Dogs* Bowling Green, KY
*kyguy78 *near Lexington, KY (central KY)


*LOUISIANA *
*kdmarsh *Baton Rouge, LA


*MAINE*
*Oaklys dad* Calais, ME
*Zeppelin *Auburn, ME


*MARYLAND*
*kathi127* Glen Burnie, MD
**mainegirl* from Baltimore, MD to north


*MASSACHUSETTS*

*Eleanor's Mom* Boston, MA area
*Maya's Mom* Western MA (Springfield area)
*S-Dog's Mom* North Central MA 


*MICHIGAN*
*Cheryl and buddy* Ann Arbor, MI
*ChiPack *Bay City, MI (also can cover upper peninsula)
*Enzos_Mom* Farmington Hills, MI (Metro Detroit area)
*Kiki_Michigan* Detriot/Ann Arbor, MI
*kiraanddoug* Lake Orion, MI
*Mssjnnfer* Frankenmuth, MI
*marshab1* Burton, MI
*scottbldr *Southwest, MI (I-94/I-69 Marshall, MI to the Indiana State Line.)
*sophie,sadie,hannah's mom* Bay City, MI 
**MyMaggieGirl* southwest Michigan


*MISSOURI*
*Goldenmomma* 45 minutes west of St. Louis, MO (weekends much better)
*Maggie's mom* St. Louis, MO
**** cubbysan* in Kansas City area, KS (weekends are best)


*NEBRASKA*
*The Trio* NE (contact for specific area.)


*NEW HAMPSHIRE*
*S-Dog's Mom* Rindge, NH--Also good for North Central MA and Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


*NEW JERSEY*
*Bob Dylan* Cape May, NJ
*Farbauti *Jackson, NJ
*Max's Best Friend* Warren county, NJ
*Rctriplefresh5!* central NJ (willing to drive an hour from home for a leg)
*WLR* Wayne, NJ (Good for eastern PA, southern NY, Long Island, western Ct and NJ.)
**mainegirl *Northern NJ towards PA


*NEW MEXICO*
*Jackson'smom *Albuquerque, NM (willing to cover anywhere in NM needed)
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah) 


*NEW YORK*
*AcesWild* White Plains, NY
*Aqhachick22* Sand Lake, NY (near Albany)
*CapeHank* Cape Vincent, NY
*GRTigger* Brooklyn, NY
*pebs* Albany, NY
*wagondog *Queens, NY
**WLR* Southern NY; Long Island, NY


*NORTH CAROLINA*
*doglvr00 *30 minutes south of Raleigh, NC
*fostermom* Raleigh, NC
*GldnMom *Greensboro, NC area
*GoldenMum* High Point, NC
*goldielocks *Carolina Beach/Wilmington, NC
*Merlins mom* Charlotte, NC
*nolefan* 10 minutes south of Charlotte, NC
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* willing to go to Charlotte, NC


*OHIO*
*ebenjamin85* Columbus, OH
*Heidi36oh* Chillicothe, OH (southern OH)
*Traz* west of Cleveland, OH


*OREGON*
*furrygodmother* Portland, OR
*jimla* Central Oregon
**Ambesi *Northeastern Orgeon


*PENNSYLVANIA*
*Hali's Mom* Erie, PA (has transport organizer contacts if needed)
*ilovemydogs* Tunkhannock, PA (between Wilkes-Barre and Scranton)
*mainegirl* Harrisburg, Pa to east, or vice versa
*momtoMax* Girardville, PA (Willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
*MyGoldenCharlie* Harrisburg PA (involved with Goldheart GR Rescue)
*shoobandsheeb* (northeast PA up into the finger lakes and into south east new England)
**WLR* Eastern PA


*SOUTH CAROLINA*
*Augustus McCrae's Mom* Greenville, SC (anywhere in SC, north to 
Charlotte, NC, and south to Atlanta, GA)
*coppers-mom* Greenville, SC (will travel a couple of hours any direction)
*nolefan* Fort Mill, SC
**Millysmom* Camden/Columbia, SC (at times)
**Alan K* GA/SC border on wkds
**sdain31y *Southeast SC


*SOUTH DAKOTA*
**The Trio* southwest SD


*TENNESSEE*
*wabmorgan* Nashville, TN


*TEXAS*
*GoldenFan* Austin, TX
*kwiland* San Antonio, TX (willing to drive a couple 100 miles rndtrp if necessary) 
*maus *Lewisville, TX (north of Dallas)
*mylissyk* Fort Worth, TX


*UTAH*
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah)


*VERMONT*
**Millysmom* Greensboro, VT (at times)
**S-Dog's Mom* Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


*VIRGINIA*
*Millysmom* Arlington, VA (I-95 very close by. sometimes my cities are Camden/Columbia, SC and Greensboro, VT)


*WASHINGTON*
*GoldenDreams* Redmond, WA
*Happy* Olymphia, WA
*Spruce *Western WA
**Ambesi* Eastern WA


*WISCONSIN*
*Sophie Mom* Lacrosse (Holmen) WI (between Lacrosse and the Twin Cities / Minneapolis / Rochester, Minnesota area as well)
**MyMaggieGirl *south Wisconsin 


*WYOMING*
**The Trio* southeast WY


----------



## micahsmom

I would like to be on the list. Owensboro, Ky and surrounding areas. I love to drive!


----------



## LincolnsMom

Put me down for Hamilton ontario


----------



## Karen2

Add me to the Wisconsin list.
West Central area and north.
Karen


----------



## mdfraser

I'm in the hub of the wheel here in Chattanooga. I'd be willing to go NW I-24 to Monteagle (TN); SW I-59 to Rogers (AL); SE I-75 to Dalton, (GA); and North I-75 to Sweetwater (TN). 

I'm off on Friday's and Sunday's to help.


----------



## Rainheart

I can also help, but I may be busy since I am in school. For half of the year, I'm located around Ronoake in VA, and for the other half, I'm up in the tip of Virginia, about an hour west of D.C.


----------



## sunflowerkd

Please add me to southern Long Island. I would travel to NJ , 5 Boros


----------



## FinnTastic

WE can help as well. It would be from Baltimore to either south or north.


----------



## LauraBella

I'm in Tennessee and would volunteer. Chattanooga are.


----------



## Tuckers Mom

Please Add me to the North Carolina List for Charlotte NC and Certain Surrounds and SC for Rock Hill, Fort Mill, and selected York County Areas. I am also a registered Volunteer for Transport and Evaluations with the Golden Retriever Rescue of Charlotte. 

Thanks!


----------



## amy22

I have moved from Suwanee GA to Jensen Beach FL, can you please change my state? Jensen Beach is about an hour south of Melbourne and about an hour North of West Palm Beach


----------



## tobysmommy

I would be happy to be part of Team Canada. I'm in Waterloo, Ontario, and I'm more than happy to go west as far as Windsor, south to Niagara/Fort Erie, east to Mississauga and north to Tobermory (or anywhere in between).


----------



## PC Mom

Add me to Virginia. I live in Harrisonburg and often travel Roanoke to Winchester or DC, Richmond or even Williamsburg isn't unreasonable nor is Fredericksburg. Can give more contact info if needed. I volunteer (home visit, foster home, transport) for GRREAT.


----------



## shortcake23

Another one for Team Canada here. Around the Ottawa-Gatineau region... willing to travel 2-3 hours each way max.


----------



## LovelyGold

May-September can transport to Spokane, WA, WY border & ID border from SW Montana.


----------



## vcm5

I am in Pittsburgh and could go into Ohio, WV, or Maryland potentially!


----------



## momtoMax

How to use this list: The states and the members are in alphabetical order. All members are in *bold* and have agreed to be on this list. The red ** *indicates a member who is willing to drive to an area in a state that they do not reside in. You can use this information and a map to try to plot a transport from point A to point B. Contact the members by private message and each member should get a notification to their email account whether or not they have signed in recently. 

I will be updating this list as time marches forward and hope to keep it up to date. I hope that this listing will make it easier to save lives. Thanks to everyone who has signed on to help when they can.

*UPDATED LIST:* 

*CANADA*
*Bender *Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC and Kamloops depending on time of year)
*Deb Bayne* Barrie, Ontario, Canada 
*esSJay* Brampton, ON (or West-end of Toronto, ON)
*Jamm *eastern ON around Ottawa area (3-4 hours in any direction max)
*Jen *Oshawa, ON (3 to 4 hours any direction)
*Joe and Sam's Mom* Pickering, ON
*Kelley3204 *Toronto Ontario Canada 
*Laurie* Southern Saskatchewan
*NewPup* Atlantic Provinces, Canada
*piston* from Quebec/Montreal area far as Ottawa, Ontario
*Ranger* Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC)
*shortcake23 *Ottawa-Gatineau region (2 or 3 hours any direction, max)
*tobysmommy* Waterloo, ON (go west as far as Windsor, south to Niagara/Fort Erie, east to Mississauga and north to Tobermory)
*Vanisand *anywhere on Vancouver Island (B.C., Canada)


*ALABAMA*
*Golden Miles' Dad* Daphne, AL (help with Southeast AL)
**Alan K* GA/AL border on wkds
**** sdain31y *SE Alabama


*ARIZONA*
*Like's Mom* Phoenix, AZ
*Trids* Phoenix area, AZ
**missmarstar *southern Arizona (Tues/Wed best days to transport)
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah) 


*ARKANSAS*
*brandiwine* Russellville, AR. 1 hour northwest of Little Rock on I 40 


*CALIFORNIA*
*Claire's friend* San Luis Obispo , CA and Fresno ,CA
*goldenjackpuppy* San Diego, CA
*missmarstar *San Diego, CA (Tues/Wed best days to transport)
*NapaValleyGolden *Napa, CA (bay area north of San Fransisco)
*nixietink* Sacramento, CA


*COLORADO*
*desi.n.nutro *Weldona, CO (Denver, CO, Cheyenne, WY)
*packleader* La Junta, CO
*trekkie2* Four corners area, CO (within 20 miles of AZ, NM, and Utah)
**The Trio* Northeast Colorado


*CONNECTICUT*
*inge* New Haven, CT


*FLORIDA*
*amy22 *Jensen Beach, FL
*AquaClaraCanines* all of FL but west of Tallahassee
*BeauShel* Jacksonville, FL
*msteeny28* Hilliard, FL (drives to Jacksonville daily, lists Folkston, Kingsland, St Marys, Brunswick, Waycross, and Nahunta, willing to travel farther if needed.)
*rappwizard* Fort Lauderdale, FL
*Romeo *Jacksonville, FL
*Winston-Paybacks* south FL
****sdain31y* Northeast FL


*GEORGIA*
*Alan K* Atlanta/Augusta, GA (willing to drive SC/AL state border on wkds)
*caseynme* northern suburbs of Atlanta, GA
*jealous1* Macon, GA (along the I-20 corridor between Augusta and Atlanta, as well as Augusta and Columbia/Florence, SC)
*jealous1* Augusta, GA (I-20, weekends)
*Looni2ns* Metro Atlanta, GA
*sdain31y *Savannah, GA (willing to travel 4 hours any direction primarrily on weekends ((inc Atlanta)). Husband travels from Dothan, AL to Savannah every weekend)
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* to Atlanta, GA
**msteeny28* lives nearby Folkston, GA 


*IDAHO*
*Ambesi* Moscow, ID (willing to do North ID)
*NewComerFamily* Meridian, ID
**LovelyGold* SW Montana (I-90W to Spokane, WA or traveling east on I-90 to the WY border. I can also travel to the border of ID on I-90W or through West Yellowstone)



*ILLINOIS*
*Bogey's Mom* Bloomington, IL (willing to do St. Louis, Chicago, Rockford and Springfield)
*Daisybones* Naperville, IL
*gil1075* Tinley Park, IL
*MyMaggieGirl *south suburbs of Chicago, IL. near Lake Michigan (southwest Michigan, northwest Indiana and south Wisconsin)
*tye *Bartlett, IL
*unclelar* Mattoon, IL (east central)
*walexk* Huntley, IL (Between Chicago and Rockford) 
*zeke11 *Evergreen Park, IL
**lovealways_jami* near Robinson, IL


*INDIANA*
*lovealways_jami* Merom, IN
*the S team* Franklin, IN (willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
**Bogey's Mom* Lafayette, IN towards IL.
**MyMaggieGirl *northwest IN


*KANSAS*
*cubbysan* Kansas City area (weekends are best.)
*maryjean* Salina, KS


*KENTUCKY*
*Angel Dogs* Bowling Green, KY
*kyguy78 *near Lexington, KY (central KY)


*LOUISIANA *
*kdmarsh *Baton Rouge, LA


*MAINE*
*Oaklys dad* Calais, ME
*Zeppelin *Auburn, ME


*MARYLAND*
*FinnTastic* ( from Baltimore to either south or north)
*kathi127* Glen Burnie, MD
**mainegirl* from Baltimore, MD to north
**vcm5 *Pittsburgh, PA (could go into Ohio, WV, or Maryland)


*MASSACHUSETTS*

*Eleanor's Mom* Boston, MA area
*Maya's Mom* Western MA (Springfield area)
*S-Dog's Mom* North Central MA 


*MICHIGAN*
*Cheryl and buddy* Ann Arbor, MI
*ChiPack *Bay City, MI (also can cover upper peninsula)
*Enzos_Mom* Farmington Hills, MI (Metro Detroit area)
*Kiki_Michigan* Detriot/Ann Arbor, MI
*kiraanddoug* Lake Orion, MI
*LDGrillo *Saint Clair Shores, MI, Metro Detroit Area 
*Mssjnnfer* Frankenmuth, MI
*marshab1* Burton, MI
*scottbldr *Southwest, MI (I-94/I-69 Marshall, MI to the Indiana State Line.)
*sophie,sadie,hannah's mom* Bay City, MI 
**MyMaggieGirl* southwest Michigan


*MISSOURI*
*Goldenmomma* 45 minutes west of St. Louis, MO (weekends much better)
*Maggie's mom* St. Louis, MO
**** cubbysan* in Kansas City area, KS (weekends are best)


*MONTANA*
*LovelyGold *SW Montana (I-90W to Spokane, WA or traveling east on I-90 to the WY border. I can also travel to the border of ID on I-90W or through West Yellowstone)

*NEBRASKA*
*The Trio* NE (contact for specific area.)


*NEVADA*
*Belgian Waffle *Las Vegas, NV 



*NEW HAMPSHIRE*
*S-Dog's Mom* Rindge, NH--Also good for North Central MA and Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


*NEW JERSEY*
*Bob Dylan* Cape May, NJ
*Farbauti *Jackson, NJ
*Max's Best Friend* Warren county, NJ
*Rctriplefresh5!* central NJ (willing to drive an hour from home for a leg)
*WLR* Wayne, NJ (Good for eastern PA, southern NY, Long Island, western Ct and NJ.)
**mainegirl *Northern NJ towards PA
**sunflowerkid* Long Island, NY (southern LI, will travel to NJ)

*NEW MEXICO*
*Jackson'smom *Albuquerque, NM (willing to cover anywhere in NM needed)
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah) 


*NEW YORK*
*AcesWild* White Plains, NY
*Aqhachick22* Sand Lake, NY (near Albany)
*CapeHank* Cape Vincent, NY
*GRTigger* Brooklyn, NY
*pebs* Albany, NY
*sunflowerkid* Long Island, NY (southern LI, will travel to NJ)
*wagondog *Queens, NY
**WLR* Southern NY; Long Island, NY


*NORTH CAROLINA*
*doglvr00 *30 minutes south of Raleigh, NC
*fostermom* Raleigh, NC
*GldnMom *Greensboro, NC area
*GoldenMum* High Point, NC
*goldielocks *Carolina Beach/Wilmington, NC
*Merlins mom* Charlotte, NC
*nolefan* 10 minutes south of Charlotte, NC
*Tuckers Mom *(Charlotte NC and Certain Surrounds and SC for Rock Hill, Fort Mill, and selected York County Areas; _registered Volunteer for Transport and Evaluations with the Golden Retriever Rescue of Charlotte_)
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* willing to go to Charlotte, NC
****Dexell1827 *(Anywhere between Lynchburg, VA and Charlotte, NC)


*OHIO*
*ebenjamin85* Columbus, OH
*Heidi36oh* Chillicothe, OH (southern OH)
*Traz* west of Cleveland, OH
**vcm5 *Pittsburgh, PA (could go into Ohio, WV, or Maryland)

*OREGON*
*furrygodmother* Portland, OR
*jimla* Central Oregon
**Ambesi *Northeastern Orgeon


*PENNSYLVANIA*
*Hali's Mom* Erie, PA (has transport organizer contacts if needed)
*ilovemydogs* Tunkhannock, PA (between Wilkes-Barre and Scranton)
*mainegirl* Harrisburg, Pa to east, or vice versa
*momtoMax* Girardville, PA (Willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
*MyGoldenCharlie* Harrisburg PA (involved with Goldheart GR Rescue)
*shoobandsheeb* (northeast PA up into the finger lakes and into south east new England)
*vcm5 *Pittsburgh, PA (could go into Ohio, WV, or Maryland)
**WLR* Eastern PA


*SOUTH CAROLINA*
*Augustus McCrae's Mom* Greenville, SC (anywhere in SC, north to 
Charlotte, NC, and south to Atlanta, GA)
*coppers-mom* Greenville, SC (will travel a couple of hours any direction)
*nolefan* Fort Mill, SC
**Millysmom* Camden/Columbia, SC (at times)
**Alan K* GA/SC border on wkds
**sdain31y *Southeast SC
**Tuckers Mom *(Charlotte NC and Certain Surrounds and SC for Rock Hill, Fort Mill, and selected York County Areas; _registered Volunteer for Transport and Evaluations with the Golden Retriever Rescue of Charlotte_)


*SOUTH DAKOTA*
**The Trio* southwest SD


*TENNESSEE*
*LauraBella *Chattanooga, TN
*wabmorgan* Nashville, TN


*TEXAS*
*GoldenFan* Austin, TX
*kwiland* San Antonio, TX (willing to drive a couple 100 miles rndtrp if necessary) 
*maus *Lewisville, TX (north of Dallas)
*mylissyk* Fort Worth, TX


*UTAH*
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah)


*VERMONT*
**Millysmom* Greensboro, VT (at times)
**S-Dog's Mom* Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


*VIRGINIA*
*Millysmom* Arlington, VA (I-95 very close by. sometimes my cities are Camden/Columbia, SC and Greensboro, VT)
*PC Mom *Harrisonburg, VA (often travel Roanoke to Winchester or DC, Richmond or even Williamsburg isn't unreasonable nor is Fredericksburg; _I volunteer (home visit, foster home, transport) for GRREAT_)
*Rainheart *Winchester, VA (I'm located around Ronoake in VA, and for the other half, I'm up in the tip of Virginia, about an hour west of D.C.)
**Dexell1827 *(Anywhere between Lynchburg, VA and Charlotte, NC)


*WASHINGTON*
*GoldenDreams* Redmond, WA
*Happy* Olymphia, WA
*Spruce *Western WA
**Ambesi* Eastern WA
**LovelyGold *SW Montana (I-90W to Spokane, WA or traveling east on I-90 to the WY border. I can also travel to the border of ID on I-90W or through West Yellowstone)


***WASHINGTON D.C.*
**PC Mom *Harrisonburg, VA (often travel Roanoke to Winchester or DC, Richmond or even Williamsburg isn't unreasonable nor is Fredericksburg; _I volunteer (home visit, foster home, transport) for GRREAT_)


*WEST VIRGINIA*
**vcm5 *Pittsburgh, PA (could go into Ohio, WV, or Maryland)

*WISCONSIN*
*Sophie Mom* Lacrosse (Holmen) WI (between Lacrosse and the Twin Cities / Minneapolis / Rochester, Minnesota area as well)
**MyMaggieGirl *south Wisconsin 


*WYOMING*
**desi.n.nutro *Weldona, CO (Denver, CO, Cheyenne, WY)
**LovelyGold SW Montana* (I-90W to Spokane, WA or traveling east on I-90 to the WY border. I can also travel to the border of ID on I-90W or through West Yellowstone)

**The Trio* southeast WY


----------



## momtoMax

How to use this list: The states and the members are in alphabetical order. All members are in *bold* and have agreed to be on this list. The red ** *indicates a member who is willing to drive to an area in a state that they do not reside in. You can use this information and a map to try to plot a transport from point A to point B. Contact the members by private message and each member should get a notification to their email account whether or not they have signed in recently. 

I will be updating this list as time marches forward and hope to keep it up to date. I hope that this listing will make it easier to save lives. Thanks to everyone who has signed on to help when they can.

*UPDATED LIST:* 

*CANADA*
*Bender *Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC and Kamloops depending on time of year)
*Deb Bayne* Barrie, Ontario, Canada 
*esSJay* Brampton, ON (or West-end of Toronto, ON)
*Jamm *eastern ON around Ottawa area (3-4 hours in any direction max)
*Jen *Oshawa, ON (3 to 4 hours any direction)
*Joe and Sam's Mom* Pickering, ON
*Kelley3204 *Toronto Ontario Canada 
*Laurie* Southern Saskatchewan
*NewPup* Atlantic Provinces, Canada
*piston* from Quebec/Montreal area far as Ottawa, Ontario
*Ranger* Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC)
*shortcake23 *Ottawa-Gatineau region (2 or 3 hours any direction, max)
*tobysmommy* Waterloo, ON (go west as far as Windsor, south to Niagara/Fort Erie, east to Mississauga and north to Tobermory)
*Vanisand *anywhere on Vancouver Island (B.C., Canada)


*ALABAMA*
*Golden Miles' Dad* Daphne, AL (help with Southeast AL)
**Alan K* GA/AL border on wkds
**** sdain31y *SE Alabama


*ARIZONA*
*Like's Mom* Phoenix, AZ
*Trids* Phoenix area, AZ
**missmarstar *southern Arizona (Tues/Wed best days to transport)
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah) 


*ARKANSAS*
*brandiwine* Russellville, AR. 1 hour northwest of Little Rock on I 40 


*CALIFORNIA*
*Claire's friend* San Luis Obispo , CA and Fresno ,CA
*goldenjackpuppy* San Diego, CA
*missmarstar *San Diego, CA (Tues/Wed best days to transport)
*NapaValleyGolden *Napa, CA (bay area north of San Fransisco)
*nixietink* Sacramento, CA


*COLORADO*
*desi.n.nutro *Weldona, CO (Denver, CO, Cheyenne, WY)
*packleader* La Junta, CO
*trekkie2* Four corners area, CO (within 20 miles of AZ, NM, and Utah)
**The Trio* Northeast Colorado


*CONNECTICUT*
*inge* New Haven, CT


*FLORIDA*
*amy22 *Jensen Beach, FL
*AquaClaraCanines* all of FL but west of Tallahassee
*BeauShel* Jacksonville, FL
*msteeny28* Hilliard, FL (drives to Jacksonville daily, lists Folkston, Kingsland, St Marys, Brunswick, Waycross, and Nahunta, willing to travel farther if needed.)
*rappwizard* Fort Lauderdale, FL
*Romeo *Jacksonville, FL
*Winston-Paybacks* south FL
****sdain31y* Northeast FL


*GEORGIA*
*Alan K* Atlanta/Augusta, GA (willing to drive SC/AL state border on wkds)
*caseynme* northern suburbs of Atlanta, GA
*jealous1* Augusta, GA (along the I-20 corridor between Augusta and Atlanta, as well as Augusta and Columbia/Florence, SC)
*Looni2ns* Metro Atlanta, GA
*sdain31y *Savannah, GA (willing to travel 4 hours any direction primarrily on weekends ((inc Atlanta)). Husband travels from Dothan, AL to Savannah every weekend)
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* to Atlanta, GA
**msteeny28* lives nearby Folkston, GA 


*IDAHO*
*Ambesi* Moscow, ID (willing to do North ID)
*NewComerFamily* Meridian, ID
**LovelyGold* SW Montana (I-90W to Spokane, WA or traveling east on I-90 to the WY border. I can also travel to the border of ID on I-90W or through West Yellowstone)



*ILLINOIS*
*Bogey's Mom* Bloomington, IL (willing to do St. Louis, Chicago, Rockford and Springfield)
*Daisybones* Naperville, IL
*gil1075* Tinley Park, IL
*MyMaggieGirl *south suburbs of Chicago, IL. near Lake Michigan (southwest Michigan, northwest Indiana and south Wisconsin)
*tye *Bartlett, IL
*unclelar* Mattoon, IL (east central)
*walexk* Huntley, IL (Between Chicago and Rockford) 
*zeke11 *Evergreen Park, IL
**lovealways_jami* near Robinson, IL


*INDIANA*
*lovealways_jami* Merom, IN
*the S team* Franklin, IN (willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
**Bogey's Mom* Lafayette, IN towards IL.
**MyMaggieGirl *northwest IN


*KANSAS*
*cubbysan* Kansas City area (weekends are best.)
*maryjean* Salina, KS


*KENTUCKY*
*Angel Dogs* Bowling Green, KY
*kyguy78 *near Lexington, KY (central KY)


*LOUISIANA *
*kdmarsh *Baton Rouge, LA


*MAINE*
*Oaklys dad* Calais, ME
*Zeppelin *Auburn, ME


*MARYLAND*
*FinnTastic* ( from Baltimore to either south or north)
*kathi127* Glen Burnie, MD
**mainegirl* from Baltimore, MD to north
**vcm5 *Pittsburgh, PA (could go into Ohio, WV, or Maryland)


*MASSACHUSETTS*

*Eleanor's Mom* Boston, MA area
*Maya's Mom* Western MA (Springfield area)
*S-Dog's Mom* North Central MA 


*MICHIGAN*
*Cheryl and buddy* Ann Arbor, MI
*ChiPack *Bay City, MI (also can cover upper peninsula)
*Enzos_Mom* Farmington Hills, MI (Metro Detroit area)
*Kiki_Michigan* Detriot/Ann Arbor, MI
*kiraanddoug* Lake Orion, MI
*LDGrillo *Saint Clair Shores, MI, Metro Detroit Area 
*Mssjnnfer* Frankenmuth, MI
*marshab1* Burton, MI
*scottbldr *Southwest, MI (I-94/I-69 Marshall, MI to the Indiana State Line.)
*sophie,sadie,hannah's mom* Bay City, MI 
**MyMaggieGirl* southwest Michigan


*MISSOURI*
*Goldenmomma* 45 minutes west of St. Louis, MO (weekends much better)
*Maggie's mom* St. Louis, MO
**** cubbysan* in Kansas City area, KS (weekends are best)


*MONTANA*
*LovelyGold *SW Montana (I-90W to Spokane, WA or traveling east on I-90 to the WY border. I can also travel to the border of ID on I-90W or through West Yellowstone)

*NEBRASKA*
*The Trio* NE (contact for specific area.)


*NEVADA*
*Belgian Waffle *Las Vegas, NV 



*NEW HAMPSHIRE*
*S-Dog's Mom* Rindge, NH--Also good for North Central MA and Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


*NEW JERSEY*
*Bob Dylan* Cape May, NJ
*Farbauti *Jackson, NJ
*Max's Best Friend* Warren county, NJ
*Rctriplefresh5!* central NJ (willing to drive an hour from home for a leg)
*WLR* Wayne, NJ (Good for eastern PA, southern NY, Long Island, western Ct and NJ.)
**mainegirl *Northern NJ towards PA
**sunflowerkid* Long Island, NY (southern LI, will travel to NJ)

*NEW MEXICO*
*Jackson'smom *Albuquerque, NM (willing to cover anywhere in NM needed)
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah) 


*NEW YORK*
*AcesWild* White Plains, NY
*Aqhachick22* Sand Lake, NY (near Albany)
*CapeHank* Cape Vincent, NY
*GRTigger* Brooklyn, NY
*pebs* Albany, NY
*sunflowerkid* Long Island, NY (southern LI, will travel to NJ)
*wagondog *Queens, NY
**WLR* Southern NY; Long Island, NY


*NORTH CAROLINA*
*doglvr00 *30 minutes south of Raleigh, NC
*fostermom* Raleigh, NC
*GldnMom *Greensboro, NC area
*GoldenMum* High Point, NC
*goldielocks *Carolina Beach/Wilmington, NC
*Merlins mom* Charlotte, NC
*nolefan* 10 minutes south of Charlotte, NC
*Tuckers Mom *(Charlotte NC and Certain Surrounds and SC for Rock Hill, Fort Mill, and selected York County Areas; _registered Volunteer for Transport and Evaluations with the Golden Retriever Rescue of Charlotte_)
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* willing to go to Charlotte, NC
****Dexell1827 *(Anywhere between Lynchburg, VA and Charlotte, NC)


*OHIO*
*ebenjamin85* Columbus, OH
*Heidi36oh* Chillicothe, OH (southern OH)
*Traz* west of Cleveland, OH
**vcm5 *Pittsburgh, PA (could go into Ohio, WV, or Maryland)

*OREGON*
*furrygodmother* Portland, OR
*jimla* Central Oregon
**Ambesi *Northeastern Orgeon


*PENNSYLVANIA*
*Hali's Mom* Erie, PA (has transport organizer contacts if needed)
*ilovemydogs* Tunkhannock, PA (between Wilkes-Barre and Scranton)
*mainegirl* Harrisburg, Pa to east, or vice versa
*momtoMax* Girardville, PA (Willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
*MyGoldenCharlie* Harrisburg PA (involved with Goldheart GR Rescue)
*shoobandsheeb* (northeast PA up into the finger lakes and into south east new England)
*vcm5 *Pittsburgh, PA (could go into Ohio, WV, or Maryland)
**WLR* Eastern PA


*SOUTH CAROLINA*
*Augustus McCrae's Mom* Greenville, SC (anywhere in SC, north to 
Charlotte, NC, and south to Atlanta, GA)
*coppers-mom* Greenville, SC (will travel a couple of hours any direction)
*nolefan* Fort Mill, SC
**Millysmom* Camden/Columbia, SC (at times)
**Alan K* GA/SC border on wkds
**sdain31y *Southeast SC
**Tuckers Mom *(Charlotte NC and Certain Surrounds and SC for Rock Hill, Fort Mill, and selected York County Areas; _registered Volunteer for Transport and Evaluations with the Golden Retriever Rescue of Charlotte_)


*SOUTH DAKOTA*
**The Trio* southwest SD


*TENNESSEE*
*LauraBella *Chattanooga, TN
*wabmorgan* Nashville, TN


*TEXAS*
*GoldenFan* Austin, TX
*kwiland* San Antonio, TX (willing to drive a couple 100 miles rndtrp if necessary) 
*maus *Lewisville, TX (north of Dallas)
*mylissyk* Fort Worth, TX


*UTAH*
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah)


*VERMONT*
**Millysmom* Greensboro, VT (at times)
**S-Dog's Mom* Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


*VIRGINIA*
*Millysmom* Arlington, VA (I-95 very close by. sometimes my cities are Camden/Columbia, SC and Greensboro, VT)
*PC Mom *Harrisonburg, VA (often travel Roanoke to Winchester or DC, Richmond or even Williamsburg isn't unreasonable nor is Fredericksburg; _I volunteer (home visit, foster home, transport) for GRREAT_)
*Rainheart *Winchester, VA (I'm located around Ronoake in VA, and for the other half, I'm up in the tip of Virginia, about an hour west of D.C.)
**Dexell1827 *(Anywhere between Lynchburg, VA and Charlotte, NC)


*WASHINGTON*
*GoldenDreams* Redmond, WA
*Happy* Olymphia, WA
*Spruce *Western WA
**Ambesi* Eastern WA
**LovelyGold *SW Montana (I-90W to Spokane, WA or traveling east on I-90 to the WY border. I can also travel to the border of ID on I-90W or through West Yellowstone)


***WASHINGTON D.C.*
**PC Mom *Harrisonburg, VA (often travel Roanoke to Winchester or DC, Richmond or even Williamsburg isn't unreasonable nor is Fredericksburg; _I volunteer (home visit, foster home, transport) for GRREAT_)


*WEST VIRGINIA*
**vcm5 *Pittsburgh, PA (could go into Ohio, WV, or Maryland)

*WISCONSIN*
*Sophie Mom* Lacrosse (Holmen) WI (between Lacrosse and the Twin Cities / Minneapolis / Rochester, Minnesota area as well)
**MyMaggieGirl *south Wisconsin 


*WYOMING*
**desi.n.nutro *Weldona, CO (Denver, CO, Cheyenne, WY)
**LovelyGold SW Montana* (I-90W to Spokane, WA or traveling east on I-90 to the WY border. I can also travel to the border of ID on I-90W or through West Yellowstone)

**The Trio* southeast WY


----------



## jealous1

Momtomax - I am now at the farm all of the time since I retired first part of June. We do a lot of transports along the I-20 corridor between Augusta and Atlanta, as well as Augusta and Columbia/Florence, SC.


----------



## LibertyME

Southern New Hampshire to Northern Maine..


----------



## SheetsSM

Warner Robins (Middle Georgia) to Atlanta--weekends only


----------



## magiclover

I can be on the list now that we are back in the States. I am in Wadsworth IL which is far northern suburbs of Chicago and can do southern Wisconsin as well.


----------



## Huggenkiss

Houston, TX. I don't mind driving within a couple/few hours of Houston either. I also volunteer with Golden Beginnings and we have a lot of other contacts in South Texas up to Dallas so if it's in the Houston area and I can't help out I can probably find someone who would be willing


----------



## dberk

You can add my name to the list for NC.


----------



## bluefrogmama

Oh this is so nice! Please add me to Michigan. I'm near Ann Arbor and can travel 5 hours in any direction (MI, IL, IN, OH).


----------



## jagmanbrg

Live in Frankfort,Ky which is central Ky, I am willing to travel anywhere in Ky.
I live about 20 miles west of I75 which is a pretty critical north/south interstate.


----------



## Lucky Cooper

I live North of Boston, MA but would be willing to help transport out of my area into NH, or ME


----------



## AmyandRupert

Add me to Florida please. I'm in west central FL, so I can do anywhere from south (Miami, etc.) to northeast (Jacksonville).


----------



## ashleylp

Please add me! I am in Austin, TX but could travel 100 miles or so if necessary!


----------



## lvlogan

I can also be added for the state of Ohio transport.
My home location is Columbus but I am able to travel throughout the state if called upon.


----------



## Florabora22

Could this update my information? I am currently listed as being in Baton Rouge, LA, but I am in NC now and will be moving to Illinois in about 2 weeks.

Could you update my information to read just Illinois - Chicago area? I am willing to help out in southern Wisconsin as well.

Thanks!


----------



## maple1144

Hey I would love to be added, I live on the Saskatchewan Alberta border and depending on weather I could go 5 or six hours in any dorection, if my husband was home at the time we would go even further, I love the idea of helping a golden heart find a forever home!


----------



## Hunter'sMom

Please add me to the list! I'm in Clemson, SC (near Greenville) and can travel a couple hours to help transport.


----------



## Kper

Feel free to add me. I am near Des Moines, IA but distance would depend on my schedule at the time.


----------



## goldenca

Hi. Please add me to the list, too. 
I live in Los Angeles area in California and can go as far north as San Fransico, as far south as San Diego and east to Las Vegas, NV


----------



## Deber

Please add me to the list if you would. Weekends are all I have, but they are yours. I can handle the Dallas area to Shreveport, La, up to Okla City, Ok and south to Houston. Farther south (with family help) if needed.


----------



## attagirl

I'd like to be added to the list. 
Ventura Area, California


----------



## unaffected

I'd like to be added to the list. I'm in West Virginia, but could also help out in Southwestern PA, Southeast OH, Western MD, etc.


----------



## lynn1970

I would like to be added to the list. I live near Bowling Green, KY and very close to the I-65 corridor. I can do transport in southern Kentucky to the Louisville area and middle Tennessee. Weekends preferred but I might be able to do a weekday afternoon.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

I thought I had put my name on this list..is this somewhere else on the forum? I can do all of Delaware and part of eastern shore MD


----------



## mlbdenver

I just saw this. I am available for Central Colorado (Vail on West, Limon on East, Wyoming to the North and Pueblo to the South). Thanks!


----------



## momtoMax

How to use this list: The states and the members are in alphabetical order. All members are in *bold* and have agreed to be on this list. The red ** *indicates a member who is willing to drive to an area in a state that they do not reside in. The blue indicates Rescue and Transport Coordinators. Multicolored members are pilots willing to fly a golden if necessary. You can use this information and a map to try to plot a transport from point A to point B. Contact the members by private message and each member should get a notification to their email account whether or not they have signed in recently. 

I will be updating this list as time marches forward and hope to keep it up to date. I hope that this listing will make it easier to save lives. Thanks to everyone who has signed on to help when they can.

*UPDATED LIST:* 

*CANADA*
*Bender *Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC and Kamloops depending on time of year)
*Deb_Bayne* Barrie, Ontario, Canada 
*esSJay* Brampton, ON (or West-end of Toronto, ON)
*halfmoon *Halifax, Nova Scotia
*idiotjc* Toronto, Canada (can do anywhere in the GTA area (and outlying areas))
*Ithaca* Québec City, Québec, Canada
*Jamm *eastern ON around Ottawa area (3-4 hours in any direction max)
*Jen *Oshawa, ON (3 to 4 hours any direction)
*Joe and Sam's Mom* Pickering, ON
*Katherynehalliday *ON, Canada (willing to travel to WY as well)
*Kelley3204 *Toronto Ontario Canada 
*Laurie* Southern Saskatchewan
*NewPup* Atlantic Provinces, Canada
*maple1144* Saskatchewan/Alberta border (5 or six hours in any direction depending on weather, more if DH home)
*piston* from Quebec/Montreal area far as Ottawa, Ontario
*Ranger* Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC)
*shortcake23 *Ottawa-Gatineau region (2 or 3 hours any direction, max)
*tobysmommy* Waterloo, ON (go west as far as Windsor, south to Niagara/Fort Erie, east to Mississauga and north to Tobermory)
*Vanisand *anywhere on Vancouver Island (B.C., Canada)


*ALABAMA*
*Golden Miles' Dad* Daphne, AL (help with Southeast AL)
**Alan K* GA/AL border on wkds
**** sdain31y *SE Alabama


*ARIZONA*
*Like's Mom* Phoenix, AZ
*Trids* Phoenix area, AZ
**missmarstar *southern Arizona (Tues/Wed best days to transport)
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah) 


*ARKANSAS*
*brandiwine* Russellville, AR. 1 hour northwest of Little Rock on I 40 


*CALIFORNIA*
*Angelina *San Francisco Bay Area, CA
*attagirl* Ventura Area, CA
*Claire's friend* San Luis Obispo , CA and Fresno ,CA
*goldenca* Los Angeles, CA (far north as San Fransico, as far south as San Diego and east to Las Vegas, NV) 
*goldenjackpuppy* San Diego, CA
*Little Louie *Sacramento, CA
*Macretriever *Shingletown, CA
*missmarstar *San Diego, CA (Tues/Wed best days to transport)
*NapaValleyGolden *Napa, CA (bay area north of San Fransisco)
*nixietink* Sacramento, CA


*COLORADO*
*desi.n.nutro *Weldona, CO (Denver, CO, Cheyenne, WY)
*mlbdenver* Central Colorado (Vail on West, Limon on East, Wyoming to the North and Pueblo to the South)
*packleader* La Junta, CO
*trekkie2* Four corners area, CO (within 20 miles of AZ, NM, and Utah)
**The Trio* Northeast Colorado


*CONNECTICUT*
*charliebear *Fairfield, CT
*inge* New Haven, CT


*DELAWARE*
*OnMyWay2MyDreams *Dover, DE (all DE and some eastern shore MD)
*SandyK *Bear, DE


*FLORIDA*
*Aireal *Jacksonville, FL
*amy22 *Jensen Beach, FL
*AmyandRupert *West Central, FL (anywhere from south (Miami, etc.) to northeast (Jacksonville))
*AquaClaraCanines* all of FL but west of Tallahassee
*BeauShel* Jacksonville, FL
*Belgian Waffle *central FL
*ChopperJustin *Orlando, FL
*msteeny28* Hilliard, FL (drives to Jacksonville daily, lists Folkston, Kingsland, St Marys, Brunswick, Waycross, and Nahunta, willing to travel farther if needed.)
*oakleysmommy *Orlando, FL (up to 4 hours any direction)
*rappwizard* Fort Lauderdale, FL
*Romeo *Jacksonville, FL
*Winston-Paybacks* south FL
****sdain31y* Northeast FL


*GEORGIA*
*Alan K* Atlanta/Augusta, GA (willing to drive SC/AL state border on wkds)
*caseynme* northern suburbs of Atlanta, GA
*ga_cis *Augusta, GA (East Central GA and West Central SC, 
primarily along the I-20 corridor between Atlanta, GA and Columbia, SC )
*jealous1* Thomson, GA (right outside of Augusta and will do the I-20 corridor east toward Florence, SC, and west toward Atlanta. Will also do about a 2-hr radius around Thomson)
*Looni2ns* Metro Atlanta, GA
*monarchs_joy* Hinesville, GA (Southeastern GA near Savannah)
*MountainJones *Northeast Mountains, GA
*sdain31y *Savannah, GA (willing to travel 4 hours any direction primarrily on weekends ((inc Atlanta)). Husband travels from Dothan, AL to Savannah every weekend)
*SheetsSM *(Warner Robins (Middle Georgia) to Atlanta--weekends only)
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* to Atlanta, GA
**msteeny28* lives nearby Folkston, GA 


*IDAHO*
*Ambesi* Moscow, ID (willing to do North ID)
*NewComerFamily* Meridian, ID
**LovelyGold* SW Montana (I-90W to Spokane, WA or traveling east on I-90 to the WY border. I can also travel to the border of ID on I-90W or through West Yellowstone)


*ILLINOIS*
**bluefrogmama *(near Ann Arbor and can travel 5 hours in any direction (MI, IL, IN, OH))
*Bogey's Mom* Bloomington, IL (willing to do St. Louis, Chicago, Rockford and Springfield)
*Daisybones* Naperville, IL
*florabora *Chicago, IL (southern WI if needed)
*gil1075* Tinley Park, IL
*Maddie'sMom2011* West central IL (Peoria area) 
*magiclover *(Wadsworth IL,far northern suburbs of Chicago and can do southern Wisconsin)
*mayapaya *northwest suburbs of Chicago, IL
*MyMaggieGirl *south suburbs of Chicago, IL. near Lake Michigan (southwest Michigan, northwest Indiana and south Wisconsin)
*tye *Bartlett, IL
*unclelar* Mattoon, IL (east central)
*walexk* Huntley, IL (Between Chicago and Rockford) 
*zeke11 *Evergreen Park, IL
**lovealways_jami* near Robinson, IL


*INDIANA*
**bluefrogmama *(near Ann Arbor and can travel 5 hours in any direction (MI, IL, IN, OH))
**Bogey's Mom* Lafayette, IN towards IL.
*Ian'sgran *Indianapolis, IN
*lovealways_jami* Merom, IN
**MyMaggieGirl *northwest IN
*the S team* Franklin, IN (willing to drive a couple hours any direction)



*IOWA*
*Kper *Des Moines, IA




*KANSAS*
*cubbysan* Kansas City area (weekends are best.)
*maryjean* Salina, KS 

*KENTUCKY*
*Angel Dogs* Bowling Green, KY
*jagmanbrg *(Live in Frankfort,Ky which is central Ky, willing to travel anywhere in Ky.Lives about 20 miles west of I75 which is a pretty critical north/south interstate.) 
*kyguy78 *near Lexington, KY (central KY)
*lynn1970* Bowling Green, KY (very close to the I-65 corridor, can do transport in southern Kentucky to the Louisville area and middle Tennessee. Weekends preferred but may be able to do a weekday afternoon. )


*LOUISIANA *
**Deber* Dallas area, TX (to Shreveport, La, up to Okla City, Ok and south to Houston. Farther south (with family help) if needed.)
*Thalie* Northwest LA (towards Texas, Arkansas or Southern Louisiana, couple of hours any direction)


*MAINE*
*LibertyME *(Southern New Hampshire to Northern Maine)
**Lucky Cooper* (North of Boston, MA, willing to transport out of my area into NH, or ME)
*Oaklys dad* Calais, ME
*Zeppelin *Auburn, ME


*MARYLAND*
*caseypooh *Annapolis, MD
*FinnTastic* ( from Baltimore to either south or north)
*kathi127* Glen Burnie, MD
**mainegirl* from Baltimore, MD to north
**OnMyWay2MyDreams* Dover, DE (all DE and some eastern shore MD)
**unaffected *WV (could also help out in Southwestern PA, Southeast OH, Western MD, etc)
**vcm5 *Pittsburgh, PA (could go into Ohio, WV, or Maryland)
*VickiR *Perry Hall (Baltimore co), MD


*MASSACHUSETTS*
*Brandiann* The Berkshires, Western MA
*Eleanor's Mom* Boston, MA area
*Lucky Cooper *(North of Boston, MA, willing to transport out of my area into NH, or ME)
*Maya's Mom* Western MA (Springfield area)
*S-Dog's Mom* North Central MA 
*Sosoprano *Harvard, MA


*MICHIGAN*
*bluefrogmama *(near Ann Arbor and can travel 5 hours in any direction (MI, IL, IN, OH))
*breec3 *Detroit area, MI
*Cheryl and buddy* Ann Arbor, MI
*ChiPack *Bay City, MI (also can cover upper peninsula)
*Enzos_Mom* Farmington Hills, MI (Metro Detroit area)
*flykelle**y *Waterford, MI (PILOT - willing to help fly goldens in midwest area)
*HoldentheGolden *Battle Creek, MI
*Kiki_Michigan* Detriot/Ann Arbor, MI
*kiraanddoug* Lake Orion, MI
*LDGrillo *Saint Clair Shores, MI, Metro Detroit Area 
*Mssjnnfer* Frankenmuth, MI
*marshab1* Burton, MI
**MyMaggieGirl* southwest Michigan
*scottbldr *Southwest, MI (I-94/I-69 Marshall, MI to the Indiana State Line.)
*sophie,sadie,hannah's mom* Bay City, MI 


*MISSOURI*
****cubbysan* in Kansas City area, KS (weekends are best)
*Goldenmomma* 45 minutes west of St. Louis, MO (weekends much better)
*Maggie's mom* St. Louis, MO


*MONTANA*
*LovelyGold *SW Montana (I-90W to Spokane, WA or traveling east on I-90 to the WY border. I can also travel to the border of ID on I-90W or through West Yellowstone)


*NEBRASKA*
*The Trio* NE (contact for specific area.)


*NEVADA*
*Belgian Waffle *Las Vegas, NV 
**goldenca* Los Angeles, CA (far north as San Fransico, as far south as San Diego and east to Las Vegas, NV) 


*NEW HAMPSHIRE*
**LibertyME *(Southern New Hampshire to Northern Maine)
**Lucky Cooper *(North of Boston, MA, willing to transport out of my area into NH, or ME)
*S-Dog's Mom* Rindge, NH--Also good for North Central MA and Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


*NEW JERSEY*
*Bob Dylan* Cape May, NJ
*Farbauti *Jackson, NJ
**mainegirl* Northern NJ towards PA
*Max's Best Friend* Warren county, NJ
*Rctriplefresh5!* central NJ (willing to drive an hour from home for a leg)
**sunflowerkid* Long Island, NY (southern LI, will travel to NJ)
*WLR* Wayne, NJ (Good for eastern PA, southern NY, Long Island, western Ct and NJ.)


*NEW MEXICO*
*Jackson'smom *Albuquerque, NM (willing to cover anywhere in NM needed)
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah) 


*NEW YORK*
*AcesWild* White Plains, NY
*Aqhachick22* Sand Lake, NY (near Albany)
*BrycesMom *Manhattan, NY
*CapeHank* Cape Vincent, NY
*GRTigger* Brooklyn, NY
*northcountryarlene *Waddington, NY
*pebs* Albany, NY
*sunflowerkid* Long Island, NY (southern LI, will travel to NJ)
*wagondog *Queens, NY
**WLR* Southern NY; Long Island, NY


*NORTH CAROLINA*
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* willing to go to Charlotte, NC
*Capt Jack *Outer Banks of NC
*dberk *?, NC
****Dexell1827* (Anywhere between Lynchburg, VA and Charlotte, NC)
*doglvr00 *30 minutes south of Raleigh, NC
*fostermom* Raleigh, NC
*GldnMom *Greensboro, NC area
*GoldenMum* High Point, NC
*goldielocks *Carolina Beach/Wilmington, NC
*Merlins mom* Charlotte, NC
*mustangrn *Charlotte, NC (willing to drive up to 8 hours, any direction)
*nolefan* 10 minutes south of Charlotte, NC (a few hours any direction little notice, up to 6 hours with some notice)
*Tammy* Fuquay Varina, NC (Raleigh-Durham area) 
*Tuckers Mom *(Charlotte NC and Certain Surrounds and SC for Rock Hill, Fort Mill, and selected York County Areas; _registered Volunteer for Transport and Evaluations with the Golden Retriever Rescue of Charlotte_)
*Wagners Mom *Greensboro, NC



*OHIO*
**bluefrogmama *(near Ann Arbor and can travel 5 hours in any direction (MI, IL, IN, OH))
*ebenjamin85* Columbus, OH
*Heidi36oh* Chillicothe, OH (southern OH)
*lvlogan* Columbus, OH (able to travel throughout the state if needed)
*mamabear *Lakewood, OH (near Cleveland)
*Traz* west of Cleveland, OH
**unaffected* WV (could also help out in Southwestern PA, Southeast OH, Western MD, etc)
**vcm5 *Pittsburgh, PA (could go into Ohio, WV, or Maryland)


*OKLAHOMA*
**Deber* Dallas area, TX (to Shreveport, La, up to Okla City, Ok and south to Houston. Farther south (with family help) if needed.)


*OREGON*
*furrygodmother* Portland, OR
*jimla* Central Oregon
**Ambesi *Northeastern Orgeon


*PENNSYLVANIA*
*Hali's Mom* Erie, PA (has transport organizer contacts if needed)
*ilovemydogs* Tunkhannock, PA (between Wilkes-Barre and Scranton)
*mainegirl* Harrisburg, Pa to east, or vice versa
*momtoMax* Girardville, PA (Willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
*MyGoldenCharlie* Harrisburg PA (involved with Goldheart GR Rescue)
*shoobandsheeb* (northeast PA up into the finger lakes and into south east new England)
*Tennyson *Bethlehem, PA
**unaffected WV* (could also help out in Southwestern PA, Southeast OH, Western MD, etc)
*vcm5 *Pittsburgh, PA (could go into Ohio, WV, or Maryland)
**WLR* Eastern PA


*SOUTH CAROLINA*
**Alan K* GA/SC border on wkds
*Augustus McCrae's Mom* Greenville, SC (anywhere in SC, north to 
Charlotte, NC, and south to Atlanta, GA)
*coppers-mom* Greenville, SC (will travel a couple of hours any direction)
*Hunter'sMom* Clemson, SC (near Greenville, couple hours any direction)
**Millysmom* Camden/Columbia, SC (at times)
*nolefan* Fort Mill, SC
**sdain31y *Southeast SC
**Tuckers Mom *(Charlotte NC and Certain Surrounds and SC for Rock Hill, Fort Mill, and selected York County Areas; _registered Volunteer for Transport and Evaluations with the Golden Retriever Rescue of Charlotte_)


*SOUTH DAKOTA*
**The Trio* southwest SD


*TENNESSEE*
*dborgers *Nashville, TN (experienced transporter)
*GTJester *Nashville, TN
*LauraBella *Chattanooga, TN
**l**ynn1970* Bowling Green, KY (very close to the I-65 corridor, can do transport in southern Kentucky to the Louisville area and middle Tennessee. Weekends preferred but may be able to do a weekday afternoon. )
*wabmorgan* Nashville, TN


*TEXAS*
*ashleylp* Austin, TX (could travel 100 miles or so if necessary)
*Deber* Dallas area, TX (to Shreveport, La, up to Okla City, Ok and south to Houston. Farther south (with family help) if needed.)
*DuncanIsMyBoy *San Antonio, TX (south to border, far east as TX/LA border and as far north as Dallas )
*GoldenFan* Austin, TX
*Huggenkiss *(Houston, TX, a couple/few hours of Houston any direction. I also volunteer with Golden Beginnings and we have a lot of other contacts in South Texas up to Dallas.)*kwiland* San Antonio, TX (willing to drive a couple 100 miles rndtrp if necessary) 
*maus *Lewisville, TX (north of Dallas)
*mylissyk* Fort Worth, TX


*UTAH*
*Helo's Mom *East Central, UT
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah)


*VERMONT*
**Millysmom* Greensboro, VT (at times)
**S-Dog's Mom* Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


*VIRGINIA*
*Millysmom* Arlington, VA (I-95 very close by. sometimes my cities are Camden/Columbia, SC and Greensboro, VT)
*PC Mom *Harrisonburg, VA (often travel Roanoke to Winchester or DC, Richmond or even Williamsburg isn't unreasonable nor is Fredericksburg; _I volunteer (home visit, foster home, transport) for GRREAT_)
*Rainheart *Winchester, VA (I'm located around Ronoake in VA, and for the other half, I'm up in the tip of Virginia, about an hour west of D.C.)
**Dexell1827 *(Anywhere between Lynchburg, VA and Charlotte, NC)


*WASHINGTON*
**Ambesi* Eastern WA
*cofam *near Fort Lewis, WA
*GoldenDreams* Redmond, WA
*Happy* Olymphia, WA
*Leo's Family* Vancouver, WA
**LovelyGold *SW Montana (I-90W to Spokane, WA or traveling east on I-90 to the WY border. I can also travel to the border of ID on I-90W or through West Yellowstone)
*Spruce *Western WA


***WASHINGTON D.C.*
**PC Mom *Harrisonburg, VA (often travel Roanoke to Winchester or DC, Richmond or even Williamsburg isn't unreasonable nor is Fredericksburg; _I volunteer (home visit, foster home, transport) for GRREAT_)


*WEST VIRGINIA*
*unaffected *WV (could also help out in Southwestern PA, Southeast OH, Western MD, etc)
**vcm5 *Pittsburgh, PA (could go into Ohio, WV, or Maryland)


*WISCONSIN*
**florabora *Chicago, IL (southern WI if needed)
*Karen2 *West Central WI
**magiclover *(Wadsworth IL,far northern suburbs of Chicago and can do southern Wisconsin)
*Sophie Mom* Lacrosse (Holmen) WI (between Lacrosse and the Twin Cities / Minneapolis / Rochester, Minnesota area as well)
**MyMaggieGirl *south Wisconsin 


*WYOMING*
**desi.n.nutro *Weldona, CO (Denver, CO, Cheyenne, WY)
****Katherynehalliday* ON, Canada (willing to travel to WY as well)
**LovelyGold SW Montana* (I-90W to Spokane, WA or traveling east on I-90 to the WY border. I can also travel to the border of ID on I-90W or through West Yellowstone)
**mlbdenver* Central Colorado (Vail on West, Limon on East, Wyoming to the North and Pueblo to the South)
*tessn *?, WY
**The Trio* southeast WY


----------



## momtoMax

How to use this list: The states and the members are in alphabetical order. All members are in *bold* and have agreed to be on this list. The red ** *indicates a member who is willing to drive to an area in a state that they do not reside in. The blue indicates Rescue and Transport Coordinators. Multicolored members are pilots willing to fly a golden if necessary. You can use this information and a map to try to plot a transport from point A to point B. Contact the members by private message and each member should get a notification to their email account whether or not they have signed in recently. 

I will be updating this list as time marches forward and hope to keep it up to date. I hope that this listing will make it easier to save lives. Thanks to everyone who has signed on to help when they can.

*UPDATED LIST:* 

*CANADA*
*Bender *Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC and Kamloops depending on time of year)
*Deb_Bayne* Barrie, Ontario, Canada 
*esSJay* Brampton, ON (or West-end of Toronto, ON)
*halfmoon *Halifax, Nova Scotia
*idiotjc* Toronto, Canada (can do anywhere in the GTA area (and outlying areas))
*Ithaca* Québec City, Québec, Canada
*Jamm *eastern ON around Ottawa area (3-4 hours in any direction max)
*Jen *Oshawa, ON (3 to 4 hours any direction)
*Joe and Sam's Mom* Pickering, ON
*Katherynehalliday *ON, Canada (willing to travel to WY as well)
*Kelley3204 *Toronto Ontario Canada 
*Laurie* Southern Saskatchewan
*NewPup* Atlantic Provinces, Canada
*maple1144* Saskatchewan/Alberta border (5 or six hours in any direction depending on weather, more if DH home)
*piston* from Quebec/Montreal area far as Ottawa, Ontario
*Ranger* Central, Southern Alberta (willing to southern border of Sask or BC)
*shortcake23 *Ottawa-Gatineau region (2 or 3 hours any direction, max)
*tobysmommy* Waterloo, ON (go west as far as Windsor, south to Niagara/Fort Erie, east to Mississauga and north to Tobermory)
*Vanisand *anywhere on Vancouver Island (B.C., Canada)


*ALABAMA*
*Golden Miles' Dad* Daphne, AL (help with Southeast AL)
**Alan K* GA/AL border on wkds
**** sdain31y *SE Alabama


*ARIZONA*
*Like's Mom* Phoenix, AZ
*Trids* Phoenix area, AZ
**missmarstar *southern Arizona (Tues/Wed best days to transport)
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah) 


*ARKANSAS*
*brandiwine* Russellville, AR. 1 hour northwest of Little Rock on I 40 


*CALIFORNIA*
*Angelina *San Francisco Bay Area, CA
*attagirl* Ventura Area, CA
*Claire's friend* San Luis Obispo , CA and Fresno ,CA
*goldenca* Los Angeles, CA (far north as San Fransico, as far south as San Diego and east to Las Vegas, NV) 
*goldenjackpuppy* San Diego, CA
*Little Louie *Sacramento, CA
*Macretriever *Shingletown, CA
*missmarstar *San Diego, CA (Tues/Wed best days to transport)
*NapaValleyGolden *Napa, CA (bay area north of San Fransisco)
*nixietink* Sacramento, CA


*COLORADO*
*desi.n.nutro *Weldona, CO (Denver, CO, Cheyenne, WY)
*mlbdenver* Central Colorado (Vail on West, Limon on East, Wyoming to the North and Pueblo to the South)
*packleader* La Junta, CO
*trekkie2* Four corners area, CO (within 20 miles of AZ, NM, and Utah)
**The Trio* Northeast Colorado


*CONNECTICUT*
*charliebear *Fairfield, CT
*inge* New Haven, CT


*DELAWARE*
*OnMyWay2MyDreams *Dover, DE (all DE and some eastern shore MD)
*SandyK *Bear, DE


*FLORIDA*
*Aireal *Jacksonville, FL
*amy22 *Jensen Beach, FL
*AmyandRupert *West Central, FL (anywhere from south (Miami, etc.) to northeast (Jacksonville))
*AquaClaraCanines* all of FL but west of Tallahassee
*BeauShel* Jacksonville, FL
*Belgian Waffle *central FL
*ChopperJustin *Orlando, FL
*msteeny28* Hilliard, FL (drives to Jacksonville daily, lists Folkston, Kingsland, St Marys, Brunswick, Waycross, and Nahunta, willing to travel farther if needed.)
*oakleysmommy *Orlando, FL (up to 4 hours any direction)
*rappwizard* Fort Lauderdale, FL
*Romeo *Jacksonville, FL
*Winston-Paybacks* south FL
****sdain31y* Northeast FL


*GEORGIA*
*Alan K* Atlanta/Augusta, GA (willing to drive SC/AL state border on wkds)
*caseynme* northern suburbs of Atlanta, GA
*ga_cis *Augusta, GA (East Central GA and West Central SC, 
primarily along the I-20 corridor between Atlanta, GA and Columbia, SC )
*jealous1* Thomson, GA (right outside of Augusta and will do the I-20 corridor east toward Florence, SC, and west toward Atlanta. Will also do about a 2-hr radius around Thomson)
*Looni2ns* Metro Atlanta, GA
*monarchs_joy* Hinesville, GA (Southeastern GA near Savannah)
*MountainJones *Northeast Mountains, GA
*sdain31y *Savannah, GA (willing to travel 4 hours any direction primarrily on weekends ((inc Atlanta)). Husband travels from Dothan, AL to Savannah every weekend)
*SheetsSM *(Warner Robins (Middle Georgia) to Atlanta--weekends only)
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* to Atlanta, GA
**msteeny28* lives nearby Folkston, GA 


*IDAHO*
*Ambesi* Moscow, ID (willing to do North ID)
*NewComerFamily* Meridian, ID
**LovelyGold* SW Montana (I-90W to Spokane, WA or traveling east on I-90 to the WY border. I can also travel to the border of ID on I-90W or through West Yellowstone)


*ILLINOIS*
**bluefrogmama *(near Ann Arbor and can travel 5 hours in any direction (MI, IL, IN, OH))
*Bogey's Mom* Bloomington, IL (willing to do St. Louis, Chicago, Rockford and Springfield)
*Daisybones* Naperville, IL
*florabora *Chicago, IL (southern WI if needed)
*gil1075* Tinley Park, IL
*Maddie'sMom2011* West central IL (Peoria area) 
*magiclover *(Wadsworth IL,far northern suburbs of Chicago and can do southern Wisconsin)
*mayapaya *northwest suburbs of Chicago, IL
*MyMaggieGirl *south suburbs of Chicago, IL. near Lake Michigan (southwest Michigan, northwest Indiana and south Wisconsin)
*tye *Bartlett, IL
*unclelar* Mattoon, IL (east central)
*walexk* Huntley, IL (Between Chicago and Rockford) 
*zeke11 *Evergreen Park, IL
**lovealways_jami* near Robinson, IL


*INDIANA*
**bluefrogmama *(near Ann Arbor and can travel 5 hours in any direction (MI, IL, IN, OH))
**Bogey's Mom* Lafayette, IN towards IL.
*Ian'sgran *Indianapolis, IN
*lovealways_jami* Merom, IN
**MyMaggieGirl *northwest IN
*the S team* Franklin, IN (willing to drive a couple hours any direction)



*IOWA*
*Kper *Des Moines, IA




*KANSAS*
*cubbysan* Kansas City area (weekends are best.)
*maryjean* Salina, KS 

*KENTUCKY*
*Angel Dogs* Bowling Green, KY
*jagmanbrg *(Live in Frankfort,Ky which is central Ky, willing to travel anywhere in Ky.Lives about 20 miles west of I75 which is a pretty critical north/south interstate.) 
*kyguy78 *near Lexington, KY (central KY)
*lynn1970* Bowling Green, KY (very close to the I-65 corridor, can do transport in southern Kentucky to the Louisville area and middle Tennessee. Weekends preferred but may be able to do a weekday afternoon. )


*LOUISIANA *
**Deber* Dallas area, TX (to Shreveport, La, up to Okla City, Ok and south to Houston. Farther south (with family help) if needed.)
*Thalie* Northwest LA (towards Texas, Arkansas or Southern Louisiana, couple of hours any direction)


*MAINE*
*LibertyME *(Southern New Hampshire to Northern Maine)
**Lucky Cooper* (North of Boston, MA, willing to transport out of my area into NH, or ME)
*Oaklys dad* Calais, ME
*Zeppelin *Auburn, ME


*MARYLAND*
*caseypooh *Annapolis, MD
*FinnTastic* ( from Baltimore to either south or north)
*kathi127* Glen Burnie, MD
**mainegirl* from Baltimore, MD to north
**OnMyWay2MyDreams* Dover, DE (all DE and some eastern shore MD)
**unaffected *WV (could also help out in Southwestern PA, Southeast OH, Western MD, etc)
**vcm5 *Pittsburgh, PA (could go into Ohio, WV, or Maryland)
*VickiR *Perry Hall (Baltimore co), MD


*MASSACHUSETTS*
*Brandiann* The Berkshires, Western MA
*Eleanor's Mom* Boston, MA area
*Lucky Cooper *(North of Boston, MA, willing to transport out of my area into NH, or ME)
*Maya's Mom* Western MA (Springfield area)
*S-Dog's Mom* North Central MA 
*Sosoprano *Harvard, MA


*MICHIGAN*
*bluefrogmama *(near Ann Arbor and can travel 5 hours in any direction (MI, IL, IN, OH))
*breec3 *Detroit area, MI
*Cheryl and buddy* Ann Arbor, MI
*ChiPack *Bay City, MI (also can cover upper peninsula)
*Enzos_Mom* Farmington Hills, MI (Metro Detroit area)
*flykelle**y *Waterford, MI (PILOT - willing to help fly goldens in midwest area)
*HoldentheGolden *Battle Creek, MI
*Kiki_Michigan* Detriot/Ann Arbor, MI
*kiraanddoug* Lake Orion, MI
*LDGrillo *Saint Clair Shores, MI, Metro Detroit Area 
*Mssjnnfer* Frankenmuth, MI
*marshab1* Burton, MI
**MyMaggieGirl* southwest Michigan
*scottbldr *Southwest, MI (I-94/I-69 Marshall, MI to the Indiana State Line.)
*sophie,sadie,hannah's mom* Bay City, MI 


*MISSOURI*
****cubbysan* in Kansas City area, KS (weekends are best)
*Goldenmomma* 45 minutes west of St. Louis, MO (weekends much better)
*Maggie's mom* St. Louis, MO


*MONTANA*
*LovelyGold *SW Montana (I-90W to Spokane, WA or traveling east on I-90 to the WY border. I can also travel to the border of ID on I-90W or through West Yellowstone)


*NEBRASKA*
*The Trio* NE (contact for specific area.)


*NEVADA*
*Belgian Waffle *Las Vegas, NV 
**goldenca* Los Angeles, CA (far north as San Fransico, as far south as San Diego and east to Las Vegas, NV) 


*NEW HAMPSHIRE*
**LibertyME *(Southern New Hampshire to Northern Maine)
**Lucky Cooper *(North of Boston, MA, willing to transport out of my area into NH, or ME)
*S-Dog's Mom* Rindge, NH--Also good for North Central MA and Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


*NEW JERSEY*
*Bob Dylan* Cape May, NJ
*Farbauti *Jackson, NJ
**mainegirl* Northern NJ towards PA
*Max's Best Friend* Warren county, NJ
*Rctriplefresh5!* central NJ (willing to drive an hour from home for a leg)
**sunflowerkid* Long Island, NY (southern LI, will travel to NJ)
*WLR* Wayne, NJ (Good for eastern PA, southern NY, Long Island, western Ct and NJ.)


*NEW MEXICO*
*Jackson'smom *Albuquerque, NM (willing to cover anywhere in NM needed)
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah) 


*NEW YORK*
*AcesWild* White Plains, NY
*Aqhachick22* Sand Lake, NY (near Albany)
*BrycesMom* Manhattan, NY
*CapeHank* Cape Vincent, NY
*GRTigger* Brooklyn, NY
*northcountryarlene *Waddington, NY
*pebs* Albany, NY
*sunflowerkid* Long Island, NY (southern LI, will travel to NJ)
*wagondog *Queens, NY
**WLR* Southern NY; Long Island, NY


*NORTH CAROLINA*
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* willing to go to Charlotte, NC
*Capt Jack *Outer Banks of NC
*dberk *?, NC
****Dexell1827* (Anywhere between Lynchburg, VA and Charlotte, NC)
*doglvr00 *30 minutes south of Raleigh, NC
*fostermom* Raleigh, NC
*GldnMom *Greensboro, NC area
*GoldenMum* High Point, NC
*goldielocks *Carolina Beach/Wilmington, NC
*Merlins mom* Charlotte, NC
*mustangrn *Charlotte, NC (willing to drive up to 8 hours, any direction)
*nolefan* 10 minutes south of Charlotte, NC (a few hours any direction little notice, up to 6 hours with some notice)
*Tammy* Fuquay Varina, NC (Raleigh-Durham area) 
*Tuckers Mom *(Charlotte NC and Certain Surrounds and SC for Rock Hill, Fort Mill, and selected York County Areas; _registered Volunteer for Transport and Evaluations with the Golden Retriever Rescue of Charlotte_)
*Wagners Mom *Greensboro, NC



*OHIO*
**bluefrogmama *(near Ann Arbor and can travel 5 hours in any direction (MI, IL, IN, OH))
*ebenjamin85* Columbus, OH
*Heidi36oh* Chillicothe, OH (southern OH)
*lvlogan* Columbus, OH (able to travel throughout the state if needed)
*mamabear *Lakewood, OH (near Cleveland)
*Traz* west of Cleveland, OH
**unaffected* WV (could also help out in Southwestern PA, Southeast OH, Western MD, etc)
**vcm5 *Pittsburgh, PA (could go into Ohio, WV, or Maryland)


*OKLAHOMA*
**Deber* Dallas area, TX (to Shreveport, La, up to Okla City, Ok and south to Houston. Farther south (with family help) if needed.)


*OREGON*
*furrygodmother* Portland, OR
*jimla* Central Oregon
**Ambesi *Northeastern Orgeon


*PENNSYLVANIA*
*Hali's Mom* Erie, PA (has transport organizer contacts if needed)
*ilovemydogs* Tunkhannock, PA (between Wilkes-Barre and Scranton)
*mainegirl* Harrisburg, Pa to east, or vice versa
*momtoMax* Girardville, PA (Willing to drive a couple hours any direction)
*MyGoldenCharlie* Harrisburg PA (involved with Goldheart GR Rescue)
*shoobandsheeb* (northeast PA up into the finger lakes and into south east new England)
*Tennyson *Bethlehem, PA
**unaffected WV* (could also help out in Southwestern PA, Southeast OH, Western MD, etc)
*vcm5 *Pittsburgh, PA (could go into Ohio, WV, or Maryland)
**WLR* Eastern PA


*SOUTH CAROLINA*
**Alan K* GA/SC border on wkds
*Augustus McCrae's Mom* Greenville, SC (anywhere in SC, north to 
Charlotte, NC, and south to Atlanta, GA)
*coppers-mom* Greenville, SC (will travel a couple of hours any direction)
*Hunter'sMom* Clemson, SC (near Greenville, couple hours any direction)
**Millysmom* Camden/Columbia, SC (at times)
*nolefan* Fort Mill, SC
**sdain31y *Southeast SC
**Tuckers Mom *(Charlotte NC and Certain Surrounds and SC for Rock Hill, Fort Mill, and selected York County Areas; _registered Volunteer for Transport and Evaluations with the Golden Retriever Rescue of Charlotte_)


*SOUTH DAKOTA*
**The Trio* southwest SD


*TENNESSEE*
*dborgers *Nashville, TN (experienced transporter)
*GTJester *Nashville, TN
*LauraBella *Chattanooga, TN
**l**ynn1970* Bowling Green, KY (very close to the I-65 corridor, can do transport in southern Kentucky to the Louisville area and middle Tennessee. Weekends preferred but may be able to do a weekday afternoon. )
*wabmorgan* Nashville, TN


*TEXAS*
*ashleylp* Austin, TX (could travel 100 miles or so if necessary)
*Deber* Dallas area, TX (to Shreveport, La, up to Okla City, Ok and south to Houston. Farther south (with family help) if needed.)
*DuncanIsMyBoy *San Antonio, TX (south to border, far east as TX/LA border and as far north as Dallas )
*GoldenFan* Austin, TX
*Huggenkiss *(Houston, TX, a couple/few hours of Houston any direction. I also volunteer with Golden Beginnings and we have a lot of other contacts in South Texas up to Dallas.)*kwiland* San Antonio, TX (willing to drive a couple 100 miles rndtrp if necessary) 
*maus *Lewisville, TX (north of Dallas)
*mylissyk* Fort Worth, TX


*UTAH*
*Helo's Mom *East Central, UT
****trekkie2 *Four corners area (AZ, CO, NM, and Utah)


*VERMONT*
**Millysmom* Greensboro, VT (at times)
**S-Dog's Mom* Eastern VT (I-91 corridor)


*VIRGINIA*
*Millysmom* Arlington, VA (I-95 very close by. sometimes my cities are Camden/Columbia, SC and Greensboro, VT)
*PC Mom *Harrisonburg, VA (often travel Roanoke to Winchester or DC, Richmond or even Williamsburg isn't unreasonable nor is Fredericksburg; _I volunteer (home visit, foster home, transport) for GRREAT_)
*Rainheart *Winchester, VA (I'm located around Ronoake in VA, and for the other half, I'm up in the tip of Virginia, about an hour west of D.C.)
**Dexell1827 *(Anywhere between Lynchburg, VA and Charlotte, NC)


*WASHINGTON*
**Ambesi* Eastern WA
*cofam *near Fort Lewis, WA
*GoldenDreams* Redmond, WA
*Happy* Olymphia, WA
*Leo's Family* Vancouver, WA
**LovelyGold *SW Montana (I-90W to Spokane, WA or traveling east on I-90 to the WY border. I can also travel to the border of ID on I-90W or through West Yellowstone)
*Spruce *Western WA


***WASHINGTON D.C.*
**PC Mom *Harrisonburg, VA (often travel Roanoke to Winchester or DC, Richmond or even Williamsburg isn't unreasonable nor is Fredericksburg; _I volunteer (home visit, foster home, transport) for GRREAT_)


*WEST VIRGINIA*
*unaffected *WV (could also help out in Southwestern PA, Southeast OH, Western MD, etc)
**vcm5 *Pittsburgh, PA (could go into Ohio, WV, or Maryland)


*WISCONSIN*
**florabora *Chicago, IL (southern WI if needed)
*Karen2 *West Central WI
**magiclover *(Wadsworth IL,far northern suburbs of Chicago and can do southern Wisconsin)
*Sophie Mom* Lacrosse (Holmen) WI (between Lacrosse and the Twin Cities / Minneapolis / Rochester, Minnesota area as well)
**MyMaggieGirl *south Wisconsin 


*WYOMING*
**desi.n.nutro *Weldona, CO (Denver, CO, Cheyenne, WY)
****Katherynehalliday* ON, Canada (willing to travel to WY as well)
**LovelyGold SW Montana* (I-90W to Spokane, WA or traveling east on I-90 to the WY border. I can also travel to the border of ID on I-90W or through West Yellowstone)
**mlbdenver* Central Colorado (Vail on West, Limon on East, Wyoming to the North and Pueblo to the South)
*tessn *?, WY
**The Trio* southeast WY


----------



## MikaTallulah

I thought I had already volunteered to be on this list. Guess I didn't 

I would happily help in anyway I could to transport. 

I live in Hunterdon County, NJ but would be willing to travel up to RI if needed. I have driven to Nashville, TN in 1 day


----------



## MikaTallulah

Posted on the other thread I think 

Basically I live in Hunterdon county, NJ willing to go up to RI. I have driven to Nashville, TN in 1 day for pleasure but would happily do it for a cause


----------



## *Laura*

Please add me to the list. I live 1/2 west of Toronto, ON. I'd be happy to drive 3 hours in any direction


----------



## kristylm

*Add to list*

Hi, how can I be added to a transport list. I'm in the Niagara area, willing to help/drive anywhere cross border up to/including North of the Toronto, ON area. I have a one year old son, lots of family we visit in those areas and go cross border for my father's work all the time (pick up shipments). Thanks! I have to put my dog to sleep soon (this week) so I'm trying to help with rescues, kind of in her memory.


----------



## Bentleysmom

I would also like to be added. I'm in SE Michigan, willing to travel out of state. I'm retired but am used to driving 350 miles per day for work the last 25 yrs.


----------



## pandamonium

Can someone please add me for central Ohio...will also help out for longer Legs" to close the spaces up to get these dogs where they need to be...


----------



## Bentleysmom

I too thought I was already on here, guess not.

SE Michigan, willing to drive to other states.


----------



## Waggily Tail

Please add me. I could transport anywhere in RI, my home state, as well as southeastern CT.


----------



## sarahdove

*Please add me.*

*Palmdale, Ca (Los Angeles)*


----------



## mudEpawz

Please add me. 
I am available from Niagara (Ontario) to GTA or further - depending on the time of year


----------



## Millie'sMom

Add me please. 
GTA west end. Oakville/Burlington


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

I've over looked this much too long...please add my name to the list. I'm in the Tahoe area California and yes I would be willing to transport into Nevada to place a Golden.

Pete & Woody


----------



## pandamonium

Please add me...
Columbus Ohio (central)
...will travel to long distances to help...


----------



## mrmooseman

you can add me to the list as well, i'm from cape breton so i am willing to do all over here and the rest of nova scotia.


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011

I'm on the list, but I'm willing to travel several hours to help out. I'm in central Illinois.


----------



## Allie

I could help at times for a good cause -since it's flying -- I need some extra time to pre-arrange stuff especially if its cross country 


I have flying benefits and as long as there is a kennel the golden flies for free with me


----------



## CarlosW9FE

You can add me to both the Missouri and Illinois listings for transport between St. Louis to Springfield IL and vice-versa. I live halfway between the two cities.


----------



## pshales

Please add me to the list with a red star. I'm in Seattle.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1

Add me, I'm in Los Alamos, NM and would travel into Southern Co


----------



## *Laura*

*Laura* said:


> Please add me to the list. I live 1/2 west of Toronto, ON. I'd be happy to drive 3 hours in any direction


Please add my name to the list. I'd be happy to help


----------



## LilBitBit

I thought I was already on this list...please, add me with a red star, gas money is a small price to pay to save a life!

San Diego, willing to drive as far north as the Bay Area/east as Arizona/northeast as Las Vegas.


----------



## Sampson's Mom

I thought I was on the list too but it must've been an old thread..please add me...I'm from New Hampshire but I'll take a red dot anywhere in New England (NH, Massachusetts, Maine, Vermont, Rhode Island and Connecticut). Thanks!


----------



## Roushbabe

I remember signing up on some transport list awhile ago but I'm not showing up for Florida. Please add me as well. I can transport from South Florida (Keys to Orlando and then east and west coast)


----------



## lhowemt

Whomever is doing this can we get an updated list?

Thanks
Laura

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowypaws

*Pilots n Paws*

I wanted to let you all know my husband, Jim, flys rescue dogs in the northeast for the Pilots N Paws group. Transport requests are posted on the Pilots n Paws forum.
Pilotsnpaws.org


----------



## Ripley16

Put my name down with a red dot! I live in Vancouver B.C. and can go as far as Kelowna/Kamloops or past Seattle in the other direction.


----------



## mygoldengirl

I would like to be added to this list. I live just outside of Philadelphia, Pa. I will travel anywhere in the Tri-State area to include Maryland and NY. I'm a retired Military Vet and I have a job with flexability.


----------



## MaureenM

Please add me as well. I'm in Southern Delaware, willing to travel MD, DE, PA. Thanks!


----------



## Jamm

Can my info be updated? I no longer live in the Ottawa area. 

I can now do transport within 4 hours of Toronto, on.. any direction.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Jamm said:


> Can my info be updated? I no longer live in the Ottawa area.
> 
> I can now do transport within 4 hours of Toronto, on.. any direction.


I'll update your info for you.

ETA-updated


----------

